# Extreme Bowstrings Open 24/7



## EXTREME 1

With Google Checkout and Pay Pal we are making your shopping easier to purchase New Bowstrings. With the Highest Quality of String Materials and Craftsmanship along with Fast Service you get the Best Strings available for your money. www . extremebowstrings.com


----------



## EXTREME 1

string colors


----------



## EXTREME 1

more strings


----------



## EXTREME 1

Martin Leopard


----------



## EXTREME 1

one more leopard pic


----------



## EXTREME 1

more color combinations


----------



## JawsDad

Looking Good Ron.. :thumb:


----------



## EXTREME 1

more color combos


----------



## EXTREME 1

we make strings for recurves and long bows also


----------



## EXTREME 1

more string color options


----------



## EXTREME 1

and a few more.


----------



## EXTREME 1

JawsDad said:


> Looking Good Ron.. :thumb:


Thanks JawsDad:


----------



## EXTREME 1

we also offer string accessories from peep sights to string wax and D loop material in 5 feet lengths to the whole role.


----------



## EXTREME 1

and some more


----------



## EXTREME 1

more color combos


----------



## EXTREME 1

more choices


----------



## EXTREME 1

and a few more


----------



## EXTREME 1

So many choices


----------



## EXTREME 1

Time to replace these crappy looking strings on a sharp looking bow


----------



## EXTREME 1

and here is the Slayer with its new strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

a few more color choices


----------



## EXTREME 1

another leopard shines with its new strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

A new set on this mystic.


----------



## EXTREME 1

another set of yellow and htr green


----------



## EXTREME 1

some bright yellow and orange strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Some more hot colors


----------



## EXTREME 1

a little pink and orange, boy them are bright.


----------



## EXTREME 1

a patriotic color of red white and blue strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt.


----------



## rjack

Ron,

Thank you for the great customer service and honesty. 

Fellow Archers,

If you want a great product, honesty and top notch customer service, order from Ron. Very few provide all of the above and Extreme Bowstrings delivers!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks rjack: Just doing business the way business should be done.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt for above and beyond.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

As of today we have added a new Section to the website. EXTREMELY WILD STRINGS. You can mix and match any colors for string, and each separate cable so you could have a total of 6 colors of string material on your bow. We have had many request for this so we are now delivering. ENJOY!!:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Look for our new section of Extremely Wild Strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Fellow Archers, Thanks for all your support in placing your orders for your strings with us.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

one hot looking slayer


----------



## EXTREME 1

The New Section is up and going with Great Success with many orders filled already. So Go Extremely Wild.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for the fastest and most covenant way to buy the BEST archery strings on the market..


----------



## EXTREME 1

We are going to be adding tri colors to the Extremely Wild Strings Section so there will be more string colors to choose from.


----------



## onlyone

Shot you an email.


----------



## EXTREME 1

onlyone said:


> Shot you an email.


Got it and sent you a reply. Thanks.


----------



## onlyone

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Your Welcome


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Looking to get the best string on the market for your money well there is no need to look any farther. www. extremebowstrings.com if you have any questions please feel free to PM me or contact me at [email protected]


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

We are working hard to be the best string maker in the industry.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks for all your business and putting on a set of strings that will get you thru from season to season.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

This months special is a free tube of special formulated wax with every string order and by the looks of things we are going to be giving away alot of wax this month.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Get your bow ready for the whole year with a set of our strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Look for our Mid April sale in the string sections. Its one you do not want to miss.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

hey whats this a mid month sale.????:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for bow string specials.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for the best materials used on bows today.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Today we are adding Blue & Black, Red and Black, gold and Black center serving so you have a choice of colors besides Black and white.


----------



## EXTREME 1

As of today we are offering black/red, black/blue, black/gold, black/white center serving to choose from.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

A set of red and yellow strings in UltraCam going out to another fellow AT member.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Heres to the top for string specials


----------



## EXTREME 1

get in on the april specials while they last.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for the best strings around.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for the Best from the MidWest


----------



## EXTREME 1

When competing or hunting what matters most is having a high quality string on your bow so when it comes down to crunch time you only have to worry about aiming. Get Brownell Quality strings on your bow so you to can concentrate on aiming. www. ExtremeBowstrings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

From Coast to Coast we are here to make you the Best Bow Strings ever.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT. Making strings the way they should be made.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Archers: Thanks again for all of your business and for those of you looking for new strings our service and craftsmanship is TOP NOTCH as is our string materials we make our strings from.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

3D season is upon us, ask your self is my bow string ready for that abuse? If yours is not give us a call and we can fix you right up.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We are building our way to the top of the string industry one string at a time. And if you order one of our strings you will see why.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Well the month is about over and a new special is about to begin.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT Thanks again to everyone who has purchased our strings and cables.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Our new monthly special is coming soon. Watch for it.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for up coming specials and a very special contest coming up.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for the up coming contest


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just in red and black and blue and black center serving to choose from. Very Cool:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for archers looking for a set of awesome strings and cables.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Well the new month specials are out and its a string sale of discounted prices for May.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We are now a Gold Tip/Vapor Dealer and have a few selections to choose from.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Building the Best strings 1 strand at a time:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:wink: Many Thanks to all who have purchased from us.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt For The Up Coming Grand Opening Special


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT,:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT For the Best


----------



## EXTREME 1

Contest coming soon:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for the best and wildest strings around, and might I also add that there is no extra charges for different servings nor serving for tying in peeps or for STS or Stealth shots and shoot thru servings. 1 price which is the price you see during your shopping.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here is a few new string color combo's


----------



## EXTREME 1

Tricking out a hoyt rintec, the before pics


----------



## EXTREME 1

And here is the tricked out model


----------



## EXTREME 1

and a few more


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

We are working hard to serve all of your string needs.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for our giveaway contest


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Archers who love to shoot buy the best to keep them shooting so back to the top. And thanks to all who have let us serve them.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for the contest


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT For the Best strings and cables in the industry


----------



## EXTREME 1

Look for our Grand Opening String and Cable set giveaway. Its one you won't want to miss.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Building your success in the field one string at a time.


----------



## EXTREME 1

black and gray recurve strings


----------



## EXTREME 1

tan/brown/black in xcel for a tribute


----------



## EXTREME 1

tan brown and green cables in xcel for the same tribute


----------



## EXTREME 1

Your archery success starts here, never follow when you can lead.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt.


----------



## EXTREME 1

The first drawing is June 1st for our string giveaway contest.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt.


----------



## EXTREME 1

June 1st is coming soon so better get your name in the contest for the first drawing. Can't win if you do not enter.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Back to the Top.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

some black and red


----------



## EXTREME 1

Looking for a string you can depend on from shot to shot? Then look no farther for we have exactly what you are looking for .


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Memorial Day.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Back to the Top


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

orange and white and blue and white in Xcel.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We here at Extreme Bowstrings are hard at work serving you with all you string and cable needs.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Heres a few more string colors.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We are going to be adding Purple Xcel and purple servings to our line up as soon as they get here.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Is your bow string ready for the hard abuse of summer shooting? If you are not sure then its time to update it to a newer more superior string from Extreme Bowstrings and finish off your year with success and having the confidence your new string is now ready for hunting season.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Guess we need to bump this back to the top.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Gotta keep this up for the contest giveaway.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

What makes us different then other bow companies? We keep Archers Archers instead of being spectators.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Next week we are going to add purple Xcel and purple serving to our string and serving inventory.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## Danny279

I've tried several different string makers here on AT and have never been disappointed with any of them. In a buisness like that it's the little things that set you apart (in my opinion) and I have to say that I have never experienced better customer service than I did when I purchased my first set of Extreme bow strings. The guys at Extreme really put the customer first. Not to mention the strings are AWESOME!!! Top notch strings, top notch customer service, and UNBEATABLE prices!! I will never buy another brand of string again. Thanks EXTREME!


----------



## EXTREME 1

THanks Danny, we just do our best of 110%:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Back to the TOP for the Start of another week.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Great Looking strings


----------



## EXTREME 1

We now have purple in the House and will be added today to the string choices.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for anyone looking for the Best strings on the Market.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Dthbyhoyt, thanks for the complement. We just do our best and using the best materials helps.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Better get this thread back to the TOP


----------



## Twisted Archer

ttt for a buddy.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks for the help.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for we build our strings for You like we would build them for Ourselves.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Well Matt just ordered his free set of strings he won in our contest, could have been you or still could be you, you just need to enter the contest thread. Oh we now have Purple Xcel string material and Purple Serving


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 90-tcom

*string*

What are the colors on post # 18 ? Looks gooood !


----------



## Elk4me

Ron sent you a PM still trying to get the specs for the M-Pro Cam Razor X SE 14" mag limbs! Also left you a voice mail on your business line! :wink: Shoot me a PM when you can JawsDad is trying to get the specs also!:thumb:


----------



## EXTREME 1

90-tcom said:


> What are the colors on post # 18 ? Looks gooood !


Those are orange yellow and brown.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Well we better get this little advertisement back to the top where it belongs.


----------



## MysticFlight

Do you have lime green excel? If so, Do you have matching serving? Really thinking on having a set of strings and cables made for my 82nd Lime Green/Black with lime green serving.


----------



## EXTREME 1

As of yet there is no lime green serving, but that is a great idea to tell the manufacturer. All we have is Teal and hunter green. How ever the white serving turns clear and you can see the strings underneath it so that could be a option.


----------



## MysticFlight

How about flo green/black with flo green hao serving? I really like this, found in another thread here. Think its BCY 452X or 8125


----------



## EXTREME 1

I am checking on flo green serving I have a teal which is a bright green, as of string materials I have flo lime green and the teal is not much different, just a tad darker.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for more and more satisfied customers.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here are a couple strings I just finished today. The top one is for a recurve and is shipping to the UK. The bottom string set is for a Bowtech 101st and is heading to Omaha, NE. Thanks again for all your business AT Archers.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just a Reminger. Are you and your bow ready for the upcoming deer season? If not better get your string order in to beat the rush next month.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We are adding more countries to the list of shippping strings and cables to. So don't be afraid to ask if we ship to your home country, so we can add you to the list in the shipping department.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for the hottest strings around


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Our strings and cables are now on sale to beat the heat of July.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for SALE SALE SALE!!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

a couple new string pics


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt for beat the heat sales.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We are very busy making strings so anyone calling please leave a message and well return your phone call the same day or leave a time that is best to return your call. Also we have done a little work on the website and some tweeks have been made..:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

More strings being sent to AZ, GA, and CA


----------



## IowaSwitchback

EXTREME 1 said:


> More strings being sent to AZ, GA, and CA


You should be getting a set ready to come to Iowa sometime so I hope.
Sent you a PM tonite..:darkbeer:


----------



## EXTREME 1

here are a few pics of lime and blue strings we just finished this morning


----------



## EXTREME 1

Today we are proud to announce we are adding Lime Green , (Flo Green) color to our serving list.


----------



## IowaSwitchback

EXTREME 1 said:


> Today we are proud to announce we are adding Lime Green , (Flo Green) color to our serving list.


Just ordered a set with this color...
PM sent also.:darkbeer:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for more strings being sent to NY, AZ, GA, CA, MO, KY and MN


----------



## EXTREME 1

Back TO THE TOP.


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Bump TTT....


----------



## EXTREME 1

Good luck to all who went to Nationals in yankton SD.


----------



## EXTREME 1

More string sets went out today to SC, NC, TX CA, and PA.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just a few days left on the bow string giveaway contest so you better get in ASAP.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for string sales.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Well we are making a few new changes to the website and there are only a few more days left on the existing contest. And Congrats to the Hinklemonster for winning his division at Nationals.:wink:


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Hey Ron,
I got my set on today and they look great...:darkbeer:


----------



## EXTREME 1

just a few more days for another winner in the giveaway contest


----------



## EXTREME 1

IowaSwitchback said:


> Hey Ron,
> I got my set on today and they look great...:darkbeer:


that is one sharp looking bow you got there.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Well its almost time for another drawing. Sent many strings to WI, TX, AZ, OH, IA, IN so far this week. Made lots of really wild string color combinations.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

bump for a good string maker...


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just a few more hours and we will draw another winner for the contest then we will have only one drawing left for september and that winner will WIN 2 sets of strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

NEW RUES FOR LAST DRAWINGWell we have one more drawing left and this next one is for 2 sets of strings and since this one is for 2 sets of strings lets make this one different. To be included in this drawing you need a pic of one of your bows that needs new strings as your ticket to be entered in the drawing. No pic no ticket. Good luck to all for this last drawing.
__________________


----------



## EXTREME 1

another string pic


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## L.T.R.FAST

Hi sent you a PM


----------



## EXTREME 1

got it and sent you a reply


----------



## EXTREME 1

here are a few pics of the buss ends, the loop ends of the string and the string its self.


----------



## EXTREME 1

here are some of a chameleon slayer I installed new strings on.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Well today I got to make a new color of strings, red and blue with purple serving and do they look cool.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

This is so cool I had to share it with everyone. 

Vice European Bowhunting Champion

Hi Ron 
many thanks for the perfect string you have made for me!!! I got the silvermedal at the IFAA European Bowhunting Championships!
www.ebhc2008.com

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Martin Spring

Thanks Martin for putting your trust in us and our strings to put on your bow and good luck in future shoots.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT Thanks for all your support


----------



## EXTREME 1

Will be uploading some new pics of strings recently made in the next day or 2


----------



## razorsharp

*placing order*

Placing order for new strings and cables for me and my wifes bows, cant wait to try them out, heard good things about these strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

A Special Thanks to all for keeping me busy making strings for your bows. I will get those pics up I guess this weekend. Thanks Again.


----------



## EXTREME 1

razorsharp said:


> Placing order for new strings and cables for me and my wifes bows, cant wait to try them out, heard good things about these strings.


Looking forward to filling your order.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

here are a few more pics


----------



## SKing

*Just recieved a vmail from Ron*

Talk about service, first I ordered the string and cable for my 2005 allegiance last night and he has already sent them in the mail and left me a confirmation phone call. GREAT GREAT GREAT service without even getting the strings yet. Hey Ron any of you putting a pic of my strings up so I can be over here drooling in anticipation? I CAN'T WAIT.

Mike


----------



## EXTREME 1

pictures, what makes you think I took some pictures:wink: well hows these to tide you over for a day or 2. I have to say that these are some AWESOME LOOKING STRINGS.


----------



## EXTREME 1

YEAH!!!!!!!We are down to 2 days wait time now.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here are 2 pics of the same cam, first pic is with old strings and second is the new strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here are some more new pics I just got in from another satisfied customer. Just AWESOME!!!!!:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

check out this bad boy


----------



## GCG2

PM sent


----------



## EXTREME 1

Within the next few months our website will be undergoing a new look to help everyone find the correct string and cables for there bow and shooting style of hunting or target archery.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT Keep your eyes on our site for there is a BIG Change coming soon.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

contest deadline is coming fast, just a couple hours left.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

our latest and final winner is danbear


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

We are currently working on a 4 day out list as of right now. 9/05/08 8:45pm


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal

*ron is a great guy*

Ron is an awesome string maker, i have seen tons of strings he has made and everyone has really liked them. There is no better string on the market than EXTREME BOWSTRINGS!


----------



## Landmine

Order and payment sent.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We are now selling Bow Jaxs and teflon slides if anyone is haveing a hard time getting them


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT and I want to thank everyone for their patience, we are working as fast as we can to get all the strings out in order. We are currently down to a 4 day wait at this moment.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks for all the Orders and support from our Local AT Archers.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just wanted to let everyone know we have added Bow Jax and Teflon slides to the string accessories.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Checkout our new monthly sales.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for what we and many many others feel are the Best strings around.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT For the Best strings on the Market and your Bow.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Watch for Big Changes to our website coming soon along with some new specials. Like BowJacks and teflon slides to the accessories list.


----------



## Mikie Day

we are currently testing a set of extreme strings and cables on our phoenix bow....great quality and he is great to deal with


----------



## EXTREME 1

Mikie Day said:


> we are currently testing a set of extreme strings and cables on our phoenix bow....great quality and he is great to deal with


Thanks Mikie, its been Great working with you as well.


----------



## Mikie Day

ron, i didnt forget the pics...i just got hung up hunting with my daughter

i will get them too ya

the staff shooter with your string and cable set is plunking away and so far they are flawless


----------



## EXTREME 1

Hey that is Great Mikie, have fun hunting with your daughter and send them when you get the chance. glad to hear that your staff shooter really likes the strings I made for him.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Hope you all have a safe hunting weekend and thanks for all your support and business. Please feel free to continue pm'ing me or emailing me questions.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just wanted to let everyone know that with deer season here we are now operating on a 3 to 4 days in and out.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for the Best strings and cables around.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Extreme Bowstrings For when the little things matter the most.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We have recently added Bow Jax and cable slides to the accessories for your shopping convience.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT For the best strings around


----------



## EXTREME 1

Were busy keeping you in the field and on the range.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Having problems with your buss cable serving seperating? Well we have solved that problem for you with the way we build our buss cables and serve them. Their tough as nails.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for the best string and cables made today for your bow.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We have currently moved and our new address is 

EXTREME BOWSTRINGS
Ron Harmon
106 Suburban Dr.
Norfolk, NE 68701


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just wanted to let everyone know that this past spring we changed the way we are making and serving all of our buss cables on solo cam bows. Everyone has seen the serving seperation where the buss cable rolls over the cam lobe. Well we here at Extreme Bowstrings has changed or modified ours to be the strongest in the industry so you can now put them on your bow and blast away without the worries of how long the serving is going to stay put. We are building ours to Last.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

PM sent, I have bought strings from Ron before and they are great and now I need another set. TTT for the Best strings around.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Page 2, Rons strings should always be on page 1


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT, Hey I have been shooting Ron's strings for 3 years now and they keep getting better and better every time I get a new set.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT again for the Best Strings you can put on your bow.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT and thanks for the bump 1 3D Shooter


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT Your strings are on the way.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Yeah I cant wait to get them, thanks for the update


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump:wink:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

BUMP for the best strings around


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT for the Best customer service and Personell help in archery today.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks for the Help.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

New website coming soon along with one heck of a special.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

right back at you


----------



## EXTREME 1

Check out our new special for Halloween, Special is good till November first.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Sorry for the thread slipping down a few pages, its been a few busy days with building strings and my son getting his first deer and then having to butcher it immediately due to how warm it got but now were back to the TOP.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Hey Ron I heard that one of your friends shot a monster?


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Check out our November Binary String sale in the string section.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

,ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

ttt:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for our November Binary system string sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Did you know this? 

Ultra Cam string strength is 16 strand = 1,904 lbs breaking strength
Ultra Cam buss cable is 20 strand = 2,380 lbs breaking strength

Xcel bow string is 20 strand = 2,040 lbs breaking strength
Xcel buss cable is 24 strand = 2,448 lbs breaking strength. 
These strings are SOLID.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT for the best strings around.:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Lets get this thread back up front


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Back to the top for the best around.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We at Extreme Bowstrings are striving to be the Best string maker in the business.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for one incredible november sale


----------



## D45

I am looking for a new set of strings and cable for my 2006 Mathews SB XT, to replace when season closes this winter.

What string material is best for overall speed, durability, and movement (or lack-thereof)?

THANKS!


----------



## EXTREME 1

D45 said:


> I am looking for a new set of strings and cable for my 2006 Mathews SB XT, to replace when season closes this winter.
> 
> What string material is best for overall speed, durability, and movement (or lack-thereof)?
> 
> THANKS!


If you are looking to pick up some speed then you would want to select the Xcel material. Its outstanding and super strong with no stretching. You might gain up to 6fps on you bow.  The Ultracam is the same for strength and no stretching but there will be no speed picked up for its a heavier string. I would go with the Xcel and we also do not charge extra for roller guard serving.


----------



## D45

EXTREME 1 said:


> If you are looking to pick up some speed then you would want to select the Xcel material. Its outstanding and super strong with no stretching. You might gain up to 6fps on you bow. The Ultracam is the same for strength and no stretching but there will be no speed picked up for its a heavier string. I would go with the Xcel and we also do not charge extra for roller guard serving.


Thanks for the info......sounds like the Xcel is a win-win material.

Do your strings comes fully served, in the needed areas?

Any choice of serving options and colors?

Are the loop ends on the cable and string served or is it 'open' material?


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

I have Rons strings on all my bows now and I can tell you that Ron serves all the end loops and where ever you want serving he will install it or remove it at no extra charge. And as far as colors well you can go almost any way you want to go. I was at his place earlier today and he was making some blue and white strings with red serving and they looked really cool.


----------



## EXTREME 1

D45 said:


> Thanks for the info......sounds like the Xcel is a win-win material.
> 
> Do your strings comes fully served, in the needed areas?
> 
> Any choice of serving options and colors?
> 
> Are the loop ends on the cable and string served or is it 'open' material?


Your Welcome, Yep Xcel is one heck of a string material. 

We do serve all end loops and you can choose what color of serving material you want to protect your strings.

String colors, well you can choose what ever you want, there is also a Extremly Wild section to where you can have alot of choices in how you want every string and cables to look.

The Idler wheels are all served unless the customer wants is left with the string material uncovered.


----------



## D45

How much is a set again, for a string and cable?

Any price difference for 'custom' serving colors?


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

D45 said:


> How much is a set again, for a string and cable?
> 
> Any price difference for 'custom' serving colors?


Cost for the strings for a DXT would be $60.00 and that would be for a single color or 2 color twisted string and we also have a tri colored string and the price is the same. We also have a Extremely Wild string for $90.00 where if you want the string and buss to look totally different. (EXP) string blue and orange and buss yellow and flo green. Then you can go with different serving colors on all served sections.. We can also make you your own 3 seperate color string for the $90.00 Here is a couple pics of a orange/black/white custom string that we recently did.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT:shade: These are the Best strings and cables around.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for the Best strings around.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:for some cool strings.


----------



## bobbyliv2fish

I received my Extreme strings and cables today. Went by the bow shop and had them put on. My bow is back in action. Great job Ron I will definitely tell (show) people this string awsome.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thats Super, I would Love to see some pictures of your bow all set up.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

very cool


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here are some new strings that were recently made. These are blue and white with purple serving


----------



## EXTREME 1

check out this bad boy its Sandbaggers 82nd


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

New Website coming soon


----------



## EXTREME 1

check out this big boar that one of our AT shooters (bobbyliv2fish) shot with his bow decked out in our strings. Also attached is 1 of the 2 does he tagged 2 days after putting on his strings.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt for the december specials


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## bobbyliv2fish

TTT for the beat bow strings.:teeth:


----------



## bobbyliv2fish

TTT for the best bow strings.:teeth:


----------



## bobbyliv2fish

TTT for the best bow strings.:teeth:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt:shade:


----------



## Mink

I can't wait to get mine:dance:


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal

*ttt*

Ronnnn! ron's a super cool guy, and a great stringmaker!


----------



## ArcheryAttic

pm sent


----------



## EXTREME 1

BowTech81 said:


> pm sent


Gotcha taken care of. Thanks.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Looks like I am going to be working all weekend to get a jump on all the string orders. Thanks to everyone getting in on our Special.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks guys.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

ttt:shade::thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## cabman67

*Now that's service!*

WOW!!! Spoke with Ron, after he returned my message on a Sunday. Today, just three days later, my strings are on the way. OUTSTANDING MAN!
I hope to do more biz with you in the future. Teal and Brown Ultracam. I Hope I made a good color choice. Thanks again Sir Ron.:thumbs_up


----------



## bobbyliv2fish

ttt you get five stars :star::star::star::star::star:


----------



## EXTREME 1

cabman67 said:


> WOW!!! Spoke with Ron, after he returned my message on a Sunday. Today, just three days later, my strings are on the way. OUTSTANDING MAN!
> I hope to do more biz with you in the future. Teal and Brown Ultracam. I Hope I made a good color choice. Thanks again Sir Ron.:thumbs_up


The teal and Brown looked good togeather, the 2 made a good color combination togeather.:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

bobbyliv2fish said:


> ttt you get five stars :star::star::star::star::star:


YAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

here are a few new colors we recently did.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

ttt:thumbs_up:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Just wanted to say thanks again for making such a great product:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## D45

EXTREME 1 said:


> Your Welcome, Yep Xcel is one heck of a string material.
> 
> We do serve all end loops and you can choose what color of serving material you want to protect your strings.
> 
> String colors, well you can choose what ever you want, there is also a Extremly Wild section to where you can have alot of choices in how you want every string and cables to look.
> 
> The Idler wheels are all served unless the customer wants is left with the string material uncovered.



How does it compare to 452X or 8125?


----------



## EXTREME 1

Xcel would be the perfect blend of 452x and 8125, Strength, speed, no fuzziness, no creeping. Yep that pretty much covers the comparing them.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## goat 834

Do you have the necessary info for a Ross CR334? Let me know please


----------



## EXTREME 1

goat 834 said:


> Do you have the necessary info for a Ross CR334? Let me know please


I sure do.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Just wanted to let you know the last string I got from you was PERFECT. I even gained 4 fps on that old Golden Eagle.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT, its almost Christmas:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

ttt:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## bobbyliv2fish

Thanks for making quality strings!!:teeth:


----------



## riley1131

These are some good strings I put a set of excels on my bow and have put about 200 shots though them and I am very impressed so far. Great guy to deal with too.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks Guys:shade:


----------



## ArcheryAttic

*06 Pro Elite w/Extreme Strings*

Thanks Ron!! They look Great, And perform Flawlessly!!!!
Shot my first 300 with it!!! And look for many more in the future!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

BowTech81 said:


> Thanks Ron!! They look Great, And perform Flawlessly!!!!
> Shot my first 300 with it!!! And look for many more in the future!!


Hey that is Great, looks like you are going to have a Great Shooting season now.:shade: Your bow sure looks sharp also. Great matching of bow color to string colors..


----------



## EXTREME 1

I Hope everyone is having a Great Year so far, Its a little cold here but Spirits are Very High with the outlook for shooting this year at a High. And along with up coming specials and the new website coming soon.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

The New Website is on the way, well almost finished and also with the new website we are going to be adding another string material for you to choose from to outfit your bow the way you want it. Plus with some really different color options.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just added Australia to our mailing list and if you live in a Country that is not on our list please let me know so I can add you.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## D45

How long for typical delivery?


----------



## EXTREME 1

D45 said:


> How long for typical delivery?


we are about 3-4 days out and then we shipp every string priority unless you want another form of shipping. Priority is usually 2 - 3 days


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT for Ron and his Strings, their the BEST.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Starting next week we will be selling 452X strings and Cables.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Next week we get in our first shipment of BCY products:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just a few more days till the BCY shipment arrives


----------



## tennpin

*drenalin ld strings*

pm sent thanks


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT for the best strings you can get.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thought I would post a pic of another Stacy Bow I re-strung and a pic of our new shirts for this year.:thumbs_up


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

As of today we have some of the 452X bow choices up and by the end of the week we should have all bow choices up on the website. We currently have 15 colors with more on the way. For starters we will carry 19 color choices both singles and speckled.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT we have 452X


----------



## EXTREME 1

We have 452X now and many colors also.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

We now carry 452X for your strings and cables and in many colors.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Building the best shooting future for you one strand at a time.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Colors we have added in 452X are royal blue, Flame, purple/black, yellow, flo green, flo yellow, flo purple, sunset orange, mtn berry, green, black, drk brown, tan, natural/white, royal blue/white, flo green/blk, white/black,flo org/black, and brown/black.

Serving colors added for center serving are yellow, flo green, flo orange and tan.

End serving colors addede are purple, flo purple, pink, mtn berry, flo green.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

2 of our new string colors being used


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade: And A Special Thanks for all your Business


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ron makes one heck of a string:thumbs_up Keep up the excellant work


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Customer Service and The Best Strings Around.


----------



## EXTREME 1

FYI we now have 17 different serving colors and 15 different center serving materials.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We just put alot of out Strings on Sale


----------



## EXTREME 1

Recurve and Onieda strings are $20.00 
Compound strings under 65 inchs $20.00
Strings over 65 inchs are $35.00
Solo Cam Sets $50.00
Extremely wild Sets $80.00
452X string and 2 control cables are $60.00

We carry Xcel, Ultra Cam, TS Plus and 452X materials. :thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Recurve and Onieda strings are $20.00
Compound strings under 65 inchs $20.00
Strings over 65 inchs are $35.00
Solo Cam Sets $50.00
Extremely wild Sets $80.00
452X string and 2 control cables are $60.00

We carry Xcel, Ultra Cam, TS Plus and 452X materials.:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Recurve and Onieda strings are $20.00
Compound strings under 65 inchs $20.00
Strings over 65 inchs are $35.00
Solo Cam Sets $50.00
Extremely wild Sets $80.00
452X string and 2 control cables are $60.00

We carry Xcel, Ultra Cam, TS Plus and 452X materials.

We have 25 colors of UltraCam, 23 colors of TS Plus, 21 colors of Xcel and 19 colors of 452X. Along with every color of serving and center serving options.
Plus shipping. :wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## tennpin

*strings*

pm sent thanks


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings:wink:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Just helping you out Ron and giving you another bump. These are Great strings guys and Ron gives you Excellant customer service and answering any question.

Recurve and Onieda strings are $20.00
Compound strings under 65 inchs $20.00
Strings over 65 inchs are $35.00
Solo Cam Sets $50.00
Extremely wild Sets $80.00
452X string and 2 control cables are $60.00

We carry Xcel, Ultra Cam, TS Plus and 452X materials.

We have 25 colors of UltraCam, 23 colors of TS Plus, 21 colors of Xcel and 19 colors of 452X. Along with every color of serving and center serving options.
Plus shipping.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

ttt for Extreme Bowstrings.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT and Thaks 1 3D Shooter


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here is a set we just made


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

a few more string combo pics


----------



## EXTREME 1

Recurve and Onieda strings are $20.00
Compound strings under 65 inchs $20.00
Strings over 65 inchs are $35.00
Solo Cam Sets $50.00
Extremely wild Sets $80.00
452X string and 2 control cables are $60.00

We carry Xcel, Ultra Cam, TS Plus and 452X materials.

We have 25 colors of UltraCam, 23 colors of TS Plus, 21 colors of Xcel and 19 colors of 452X. Along with every color of serving and center serving options.
Plus shipping.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## embrog

*Ron has great strings*

I have my own jig but .........I have Ron make my strings cause he makes them better. I am close enough to see him make them and he has down both the science and art of string making.
!!!Extreme is Supreme!!! :thumbs_up

Ed


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks:thumbs_up


----------



## Danny279

Payment sent!!:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Check out these strings I made for a Bowfishing customer in MS, these are quite the rigs for Bowfishing.:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

here are a few more new string pics:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Recurve and Onieda strings are $20.00
Compound strings under 65 inchs $20.00
Strings over 65 inchs are $35.00
Solo Cam Sets $50.00
Extremely wild Sets $80.00
452X string and 2 control cables are $60.00

We carry Xcel, Ultra Cam, TS Plus and 452X materials.

We have 25 colors of UltraCam, 23 colors of TS Plus, 21 colors of Xcel and 19 colors of 452X. Along with every color of serving and center serving options.
Plus shipping.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Anyone needing steel cables for your older compounds well we have them if you need them. They are 80" long and come with to crimps and shrink tubing. Cost is $30.00 for the set plus shipping.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Not to many days left on our string sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for the Sale we are having.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## NEChris

I just got a set of Extreme strings and cables for my XT. Great product and the best service around.


----------



## NEChris

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

NEChris said:


> I just got a set of Extreme strings and cables for my XT. Great product and the best service around.


Thanks NEChris, your support is very much appreciated.:thumbs_up


----------



## KickerPoint79

I recently purchased a set of Extreme strings and cables for my Katera and they turned out great. Got them installed and gained almost 10fps over my old strings and it's not even tuned yet. I was also impressed that the string already had serving where the string suppressor makes contact. I usually have to do that my self with other string makers. Plus the matching serving sent for tying in my peep. All that plus fast service is hard to beat.:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

KickerPoint79 said:


> I recently purchased a set of Extreme strings and cables for my Katera and they turned out great. Got them installed and gained almost 10fps over my old strings and it's not even tuned yet. I was also impressed that the string already had serving where the string suppressor makes contact. I usually have to do that my self with other string makers. Plus the matching serving sent for tying in my peep. All that plus fast service is hard to beat.:thumbs_up


Thanks KickerPoint79:thumbs_up:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT for the Best strings around,.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Yep they are still on sale.


Recurve and Onieda strings are $20.00
Compound strings under 65 inchs $20.00
Strings over 65 inchs are $35.00
Solo Cam Sets $50.00
Extremely wild Sets $80.00
452X string and 2 control cables are $60.00

We carry Xcel, Ultra Cam, TS Plus and 452X materials.

We have 25 colors of UltraCam, 23 colors of TS Plus, 21 colors of Xcel and 19 colors of 452X. Along with every color of serving and center serving options.
Plus shipping. 
__________________


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Great Strings with awesome service


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Just gotta put a plug in for Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## EXTREME 1

just wanted to let everyone know that our strings are still on sale.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

The sale is still running hot:shade: till the 1st of april


----------



## EXTREME 1

Checkout this bad fish that was shot from one of our customers, that flo yellow really shows up great in the dark.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

another new extremely wild string set


----------



## lumbermill

TTT for great strings and service. I've been shooting the set you made for my guardian for 2 months now. I still haven't had to adjust my peep. Thanks for a great product at a great price. Not to mention the fast shipping!


----------



## Deer30

Can't wait to get my stings and cables. Sunset Orange and Black should look sweet on my Black Z28


----------



## EXTREME 1

lumbermill said:


> TTT for great strings and service. I've been shooting the set you made for my guardian for 2 months now. I still haven't had to adjust my peep. Thanks for a great product at a great price. Not to mention the fast shipping!


Hey thats the way its suppose to be:shade:. More play time less work time.:shade:


----------



## Deer30

TTT for a great guy


----------



## EXTREME 1

Deer30 said:


> Can't wait to get my stings and cables. Sunset Orange and Black should look sweet on my Black Z28


I just finished your strings, they will be in the mail tomorrow and they look SWEET.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here are your Sunset Orange and Black strings in 452X


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

a couple new pics


----------



## EXTREME 1

Its a new month and we have some new sales on almost every bow combination


----------



## EXTREME 1

Have a GREAT Weekend everyone and for those of you who are shooting may your arrows fly tru.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

:shade:TTT


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

a few more pics:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Hoyt UE new strings Blue,Gray,Black


----------



## EXTREME 1

here are pics of the Hoyt before it got new strings:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

thanks for the great strings Ron, they are just Awesome compaired to what I use to buy.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## Bird Levron

awesome guy to deal with right here, already purchased 2 sets from ron, hey do you dip cams?


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ron is really awesome to deal with, I visit him once in a while to get my new strings put on my bows. :shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bird Levron said:


> awesome guy to deal with right here, already purchased 2 sets from ron, hey do you dip cams?


Hey Bird, Thanks, Hows that new bow working out for you? I wish I dipped cams, probally would'nt have time to dip them if I had a vat to dip them in .:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## Bird Levron

i love it


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thats Great, its nice to have a bow that shoots great for yeah.:thumbs_up


----------



## ocn

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT for Ron and his Strings.:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just wanted to let everyone know that we will be moving our business to the Manufacturer section here on Archery talk so from now on that is where you will be able to find us.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Going to be move to the Manufactureer section huh, well at least I will know where to find you.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Looks like spring is finally here and its a great time to replace those strings so you are ready for the summer action of 3D Season.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Looking to improve your archery game then look no farther, Let us put the 
Best Custom Made Strings on your bow and not only see the differance but feel the differance.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for our April sales


----------



## EXTREME 1

A Z28 we just made strings for


----------



## EXTREME 1

The new look of a Barracuda we just build strings for and installed


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Awesome Strings your building Ron, They are the BEST, Keep up the Great work.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ron makes some really awesome strings for the price.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

A customer with his spring gobbler:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Hello Ron,

I just wanted you to know that I just received the 2 string/cable sets today. I have to admit, I am quite disapointed. I am disapointed that I didn't know about you sooner! Wow, very nice work. I don't even have them on yet and I am very impressed. I hope to get mine on my bow this next week and I am sure my daughters boyfriend will as soon as he can also. He will be home from college tomorrow and he is gonna be pumped when I give them to him. Thanks for such quick service and great workmanship. Your servings and loops are outstanding. I will be sure and tell everyone I know about your work. I will let you know when I get them on. Thanks again.
Brett


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Wow Ron that is one awesome Testimonial and I agree 110%


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks.


----------



## EXTREME 1

New colors we just added to the 452X line are Hot Pink and Flo Orange


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for all our May specials we are running.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for our May Sales, visit us at www. extremebowstrings.com


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT for some great strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Another great string color combination.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Visit us at our website at www. extremebowstrings.com


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

another string pic


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just added to our D loop materials are the colors of Blue and Flo Green


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT for Ron and the Best strings you can get.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks for the Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

a pic for the stick shooters


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Great Strings Ron, Keep up the Great Work.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here's wishing everyone a Great Holiday.


----------



## droptyne1

ttt for some great looking strings. Have heard nothing but good about em!


----------



## EXTREME 1

droptyne1 said:


> ttt for some great looking strings. Have heard nothing but good about em!


Thanks:shade::thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

here is a 2009 Martin Warthog I just finished


----------



## EXTREME 1

and one more for a close up


----------



## EXTREME 1

another warthog pic


----------



## EXTREME 1

A little Patriotic Colors


----------



## EXTREME 1

New month and new sales and we have added 2 new colors to the Xcel choice of colors. They are Dark Purple and LimeLight. Pictures to follow soon.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here are the 2 new colors of Xcel we just got in, Lime Light and Dark Purple


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for our new colors of Xcel


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

EXTREME 1 said:


> Here are the 2 new colors of Xcel we just got in, Lime Light and Dark Purple


Those are some really cool colors


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Keep up the great work Ron, your stirngs are awesome.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

Another new string pic


----------



## EXTREME 1

Another


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## LBmaN

ttt for the best bowstrings made


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

LBmaN said:


> ttt for the best bowstrings made


WOW now that is one very sharp looking bow and strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

I could not agree more, very sharp looking rig you have there, the strings look great on it,.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

I just ordered a new set of strings for my slayer with the M Pro cam and they are on sale for $55.80 to my door. Very Cool.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks, they should be done in 2 days.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

a couple more string pics


----------



## EXTREME 1

Its a new month and we are offering new sales.
Recurve and Longbow strings are $18.00 
Onieda strings are also $18.00
Solo cam string and cable set is $45.00
Compound strings under 65" are also $18.00


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## RetSCPO

Ron
Thanks for the fast professional service. I just put my lime, dark purple and teal servings set on my bow and all I can say is WOW.... After only a couple of shots everything settled in nicely and she shoots like a dream, and looks great too.

Thanks again for the fine service. I will defiantly be in touch soon for an other set.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Lime and Dark Purple, that sounds like an awesome combo. I think I will have to try out that Dark Purple.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

RetSCPO said:


> Ron
> Thanks for the fast professional service. I just put my lime, dark purple and teal servings set on my bow and all I can say is WOW.... After only a couple of shots everything settled in nicely and she shoots like a dream, and looks great too.
> 
> Thanks again for the fine service. I will defiantly be in touch soon for an other set.


Your Welcome


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Great Strings and the Best Customer Service.:shade: Keep up the Great work Extreme.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here is a Red, White and Blue string we made with matching servings.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Cool Combo there:shade:


----------



## D45

OK....I need a custom string built, for a youth bow (17-22 pound draw)

I am looking for a string that is 19 3/4" long (end of lop, to end of loop)

End end of the string needs to have two loops, like a cable yoke

The loops need to be served, in black............I also do not need the two loops at each end to be really long, so the string will need to be served where the two loops seperate from the main string



No serving is needed in the center portion of the string (nock area), as I will do this myself

The current string is only 12 strands, and is black in color with black serving

If you are able to do this, ship ASAP, and take paypal.....Please shoot me a PM!!!

I need this FAST!! THANKS!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

PM Sent


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade: For our July Sales


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT For our July Sales.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just a few more days of our Awesome July Sale:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for our July Sales:shade:


----------



## iliveinthewoods

*nice*

very cool++


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here are a couple pics of the Monster from Mathews we just put strings on.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for our July Sale which is about to end.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Todays the last day to get in on our July Specials.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Its time to get those bows outfitted for hunting season. Please do not wait to long or you will have to wait a little longer for your new strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

A string of many colors:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT for the Best strings you can buy and put on your bow. And in case you are wondering I am not a staff member though I would like to be.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

With bowhunting season knocking on the door we are offering a bowhunter special. In the products section of our website look for the bowhunting special and get your code for an additional 10% of your order when checking out.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Mikes new string for his Onieda Stealth


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for our Bowhunter String Sale:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TT for our Bowhunter sale


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

The Bowhunter sale is almost over


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT for you Ron. Keep up the great work making them awesome strings.


----------



## cls4

Great strings. Ordered some through your website early Monday morning had them by Thursday. Great service and very helpful website. Thanks.

Chris


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks and your Welcome.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

looks like its going to be a Great year for deer hunting, are you ready?


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here are some recently done strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

For those who are out hunting we hope you have a great season and for those of you who are about to go hunting we wish you the best also.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for a long and awaited deer season.:wink:


----------



## die-languh

what kind of serving material is that "transparent" color?


----------



## EXTREME 1

die-languh said:


> what kind of serving material is that "transparent" color?


The transparent serving material is actually white serving material.


----------



## LBmaN

ttt for a great string. :darkbeer:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thank You!:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

a few more string pictures


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

a couple more sting pics


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Keep up the great work


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just wanting to Thank everyone for their orders and to let you know we are trying to get them out as fast as we can.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Watch for our October Sales.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Our October sales are up and running. This months sale or discount is 15% off your total . When checking out type in ROCTOBER to get your discounts.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for our October Discounts


----------



## LBmaN

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks for the Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

a few new string pictures


----------



## EXTREME 1

Hoyt Defiant


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

BUMP:thumbs_up


----------



## LBmaN

How much are recurve strings?

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

They are regularly $25.00 but with the Roctober Discount through the website you can save 15% so they would be $21.25:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

BUMP:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump:thumbs_up


----------



## sevignyjoe

*material*

you say you make top quality strings but your using brownell to make your strings. they are not even close to BCY.


----------



## EXTREME 1

sevignyjoe said:


> you say you make top quality strings but your using brownell to make your strings. they are not even close to BCY.


We use and sell both Bcy and Brownell products and when compaired side by side 452X and Xcel, the Xcel from Brownell is a better product. :thumbs_up


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

sevignyjoe said:


> you say you make top quality strings but your using brownell to make your strings. they are not even close to BCY.


Dude you have no idea as to what you are saying, I use to shoot with 452x till I tried the Xcel and there is a big differance and I will never go back to using 452X.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our ROCTOBER Discounts:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our ROCTOBER discount which applies to all of our products when you check out. 452X, Xcel, UltraCam, TS Plus and string accessories.:thumbs_up Discount consits of 15% off your total.:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our October Discount of 15% off your entire order.:thumbs_up


----------



## CCA WRAPS

Bump for one hell of a good guy to do business with.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Not to many days left to get in on our ROCTOBER Discount:tu:


----------



## EXTREME 1

October is almost over and so don't miss out on getting your discount on some great strings.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

2 days left for out Roctober Discount sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

A few pics of a Mathews Switchback we did:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

and one more:shade:


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal

*ttt*

take it back to the top


----------



## LBmaN

I shot a new personal highest score last week using these awesome strings.

ttt for a great string


----------



## EXTREME 1

Hey thats GREAT News and Great shooting:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just wanting to let everyone know that our string sets are on sale for this month of November and all are $10.00 off.:thumbs_up


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT:thumbs_up Thats one heck of a sale


----------



## EXTREME 1

Happy Veterans Day! And a BIG Thanks from us at Extreme Bowstrings .:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

a few new strings I just finished:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our string sale:thumbs_up:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Great Strings and Service.:thumbs_up:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks


----------



## CCA WRAPS

Bump for the BEST!:bump2:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump:thumbs_up:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT:thumbs_up:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

bump for some awesome strings


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

a few new pics


----------



## EXTREME 1

a few more


----------



## EXTREME 1

High Country 4 Runner


----------



## EXTREME 1

We are having a sale for the whole month of December on all strings and sets.


----------



## EXTREME 1

some more new pictures


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for some awesome strings and service


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

BUMP, keep up the great work


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our December Specials


----------



## archbashhero

*price*

whats the price did not see it


----------



## EXTREME 1

prices for December are as follows

1 compound string $20.00
1 recurve, longbow and onieda string $20.00
1 dual cam string 1 buss cable 1 control cable $60.00
1 dual cam string 1 floating buss and 1 control cable $65.00
1 dual cam string 2 floating buss cables $70.00
1 dual cam string 2 buss cables $65.00
1 dual cam string and 2 control cables $55.00
1 dual cam string and 4 control cables $85.00
1 solo cam string and buss cable $50.00


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for some great strings


----------



## EXTREME 1

THanks.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump:wink:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for the absolute Best Strings around.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here comes the snow, just in time for a white Christmas. Heres to Everyone wishing you all a Merry Christmas.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

You have a Merry Christmas also. I will call you about hunting, I might have to bring the truck with a blade to meet you. If its to bad like they are saying we might have to plan on another time to meet and go hunting. Maybe a spring turkey hunt if you have some area where there are some birds.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

here are some pictures of a bow we recently did


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Another Bump for Ron and Extreme Bowstrings.:thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1

TTT for Ron and his superior threads!:darkbeer:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Extreme*

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

here are some pics of a Ross Carnivore we recently did


----------



## RattleSnake1

Would those on the Carnivore be considered ones of your EXTREMELY WILD sets Ron? There's a whole lot of color in those ones....look pretty cool.:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

RattleSnake1 said:


> Would those on the Carnivore be considered ones of your EXTREMELY WILD sets Ron? There's a whole lot of color in those ones....look pretty cool.:thumbs_up


Oh Yes, Them are some really wild strings.:thumbs_up Does it give you some Ideas for you?


----------



## RattleSnake1

EXTREME 1 said:


> Oh Yes, Them are some really wild strings.:thumbs_up Does it give you some Ideas for you?


 They DO give me some more pics to show someone looking for something really WILD in a set of strings, but I don't think I could go with something that out there on one of mine. lol I've been using black and red for about 8 years now, and it's become a bit of a signature on my bows so it's kinda hard to get away from that. Back to the the top for EXTREME!:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

I always have a hard time choosing colors, I see so many different combos that look great togeather but to narrow it down is the tougher part.


----------



## RattleSnake1

I've always loved red as a color....especially when it's bubbly and laying on leaves, grass, snow...etc! haha For me red's my favorite, and black goes with everything....it's WIN WIN! Need to keep ya up at the TOP too!:darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Two colors of Astro Flight in already....as soon as Brownell catches up it's GAME ON!:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just talked to Sharon and more colors of the Astro Flight are ordered on the way. Should be here next week thursday or friday.:thumbs_up This is some awesome material.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our UltraCam Tri Color String sale. All string sets are $45.00 no matter which bow you have.:thumbs_up


----------



## kevin3vd1

*BUMP. I have these on my Mathews. Excellent work!*

BUMP. I have these on my Mathews. Excellent work!


----------



## RattleSnake1

EXTREME 1 said:


> Just talked to Sharon and more colors of the Astro Flight are ordered on the way. Should be here next week thursday or friday.:thumbs_up This is some awesome material.


Sounds great bud! Looking forward to getting the new sets, and seeing how the new material performs.


----------



## RattleSnake1

EXTREME 1 said:


> Just talked to Sharon and more colors of the Astro Flight are ordered on the way. Should be here next week thursday or friday.:thumbs_up This is some awesome material.


NICE! The new colors should be in shortly or have already arrived! Get your Extreme Astro Flight strings ordered!:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for our UC Tri Color Sale:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

All Ultra Cam in our TRI Colors are on sale. 

All bow configurations are included and priced for strings sets at $45.00

Dual Cams $45.00
Solo Cams $45.00
Wheel Bows $45.00
X System Bows $45.00:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Ttt*

:teeth:Can't wait to get my new strings!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

The Astro Flight colors are in....3D season is coming up for most and already started for some. Get your orders in EARLY!!! :wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Ttt*

Good Morning:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning:shade:


Well Good Morning right back at ya. Say did the Rattlesnake tell you you will be getting your strings earlier then expected?


----------



## EXTREME 1

We are now selling Brownells Astro Flight and its one AWESOME string material. Here is a Slayer we did in Baby Blue with Flo Green Serving. Specs on bow

50#
28.5 draw
Gold Tip X Cutters full length
old strings Xcel
FPS 260

And with the new Astro Flight 267 fps, just amazing.:shade:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Many many thanks*



EXTREME 1 said:


> Well Good Morning right back at ya. Say did the Rattlesnake tell you you will be getting your strings earlier then expected?


OMG It was like Valentines Day all over again only better!! LOL Ron Thank you so much I can't wait to put the nock in those!!! Better yet Show Toby how to.........shoot a 300!!!! Unreal. I can't say enough thank yous to you. :teeth::teeth: The colors are great. I will post pics soon. The precious will love her new EXTREME String Bling!!


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Admiral Vixen said:


> OMG It was like Valentines Day all over again only better!! LOL Ron Thank you so much I can't wait to put the nock in those!!! Better yet Show Toby how to.........shoot a 300!!!! Unreal. I can't say enough thank yous to you. :teeth::teeth: The colors are great. I will post pics soon. The precious will love her new EXTREME String Bling!!


I wanna see too


----------



## Admiral Vixen

1 3D Shooter said:


> I wanna see too


I have to get Rattlesnake to take some Pics. RON The Astro is Awesome!! I got to shoot today not the best but considering The Cams where on backwards, my sight got changed, Can't wait for you all to see my new limb driver cable...it's to die for, everyone will want one with their new strings. So my partner shot a 298 and I shot a 285. I will do better next week. Have to get my peep to come around. 

New Strings where just what I needed!!!:shade:

Thank you again Ron

ps don't forget to go to the AT Sponsors sight and vote for me in the final Butternut contest!! THANK YOU ALL!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

You will have to tell Rattlesnake to add another twist to the string to turn the string/peep. Might only take 1/2 twist depending on where your eye lines up with the seperation in the string for your peep.



Admiral Vixen said:


> I have to get Rattlesnake to take some Pics. RON The Astro is Awesome!! I got to shoot today not the best but considering The Cams where on backwards, my sight got changed, Can't wait for you all to see my new limb driver cable...it's to die for, everyone will want one with their new strings. So my partner shot a 298 and I shot a 285. I will do better next week. Have to get my peep to come around.
> 
> New Strings where just what I needed!!!:shade:
> 
> Thank you again Ron
> 
> ps don't forget to go to the AT Sponsors sight and vote for me in the final Butternut contest!! THANK YOU ALL!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Whoop! The new threads are on the way! I'm guessing they'll be here tomorrow. Can't wait to see them Ron!:darkbeer:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

So what colors did you get?


----------



## RattleSnake1

1 3D Shooter said:


> So what colors did you get?


Always black & red....been shooting that color combo for about 8 or 9 years now. The red limbdriver came in today for the target rig, and once the red cams get here it will be completed! We'll have pics up by Friday even without my red cams....have to show some eye candy!:wink:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

RattleSnake1 said:


> Always black & red....been shooting that color combo for about 8 or 9 years now. The red limbdriver came in today for the target rig, and once the red cams get here it will be completed! We'll have pics up by Friday even without my red cams....have to show some eye candy!:wink:


Red and Black, you a Husker Fan or a Badger Fan???? Hey Admiral Vixen what are the colors you got? I am still waiting to see. Are they a Extremely Wild set?


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Hey Ron!!! Hows that new Astro Flight Material? I am thining really hard about getting a new set for my WartHog.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Astro*



1 3D Shooter said:


> Red and Black, you a Husker Fan or a Badger Fan???? Hey Admiral Vixen what are the colors you got? I am still waiting to see. Are they a Extremely Wild set?


ASTRO FLIGHT!!! Still waiting for camera to go off!! I will post soon/I hope.

AV


----------



## RattleSnake1

1 3D Shooter said:


> Red and Black, you a Husker Fan or a Badger Fan???? Hey Admiral Vixen what are the colors you got? I am still waiting to see. Are they a Extremely Wild set?


ALL Badger here buddy! I treat my strings like a spider....black&red...deer are dead! hahaha Moving along though without further ado; might be more than post, but we'll get AV's Precious Guardian and my Admiral up here with CLOSE UPS of the simply awesome Astro Flight strings Ron twisted up with custom matching limbdriver cords.
The target rigs...









Kimmy's Precious....









My Admiral..









Close ups of the strings in next post!:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

*Astro Flight Close Ups*

The close ups of some of Ron's recent craftsmanship!:darkbeer:

Kimmy's Pink, Gray, and Black Astro Flight....











My Black/Red Astro Flight...









This new string material is simply amazing, and you won't regret getting a set of the new Astro Flight from Extreme. Simply the best strings I've ever put on a bow. :thumbs_up


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Okay pics are up!!! I have about 150 shots thru mine without any fuzzy things coming off the strings.:teeth:

Awesome looking strings Thank you RON they are the cats meow!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Team Extreme*

Ron and team

Want to thank everyone that voted for me in the AT Sponsors Forum The butternut photo contest finals A Big Thank You and if you haven't you still have time!!! A week left.

Thanks Kimmi


----------



## bowman_77

Toby and KIM them look great.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

RattleSnake1 said:


> ALL Badger here buddy! I treat my strings like a spider....black&red...deer are dead! hahaha Moving along though without further ado; might be more than post, but we'll get AV's Precious Guardian and my Admiral up here with CLOSE UPS of the simply awesome Astro Flight strings Ron twisted up with custom matching limbdriver cords.
> The target rigs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmy's Precious....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Admiral..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close ups of the strings in next post!:wink:


I am almost speechless. WOW:shade: LOVE the Pink,Gray,Black.:shade:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

1 3D Shooter said:


> I am almost speechless. WOW:shade: LOVE the Pink,Gray,Black.:shade:




Thank YOU!! The best part is that they shoot awesome!! No bang off the back wall!! I will be getting some for my Admiral too..


----------



## RattleSnake1

Gotta run it back to the top for the best strings around; I got to shoot with mine today, and the Admiral never felt better.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Admiral Vixen said:


> Thank YOU!! The best part is that they shoot awesome!! No bang off the back wall!! I will be getting some for my Admiral too..


Its amazing what really good strings will do for your shooting and how your bow shoots. Oh I know I said it once but I am gonna say it again I LOVE YOUR STRING COLORS.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

I am in shock, those bows look awesome. Love the Pink in with the black and gray. The new limb driver custom cords also look fantastic. The bows are deffinatly all pimped out. 


RattleSnake1 said:


> ALL Badger here buddy! I treat my strings like a spider....black&red...deer are dead! hahaha Moving along though without further ado; might be more than post, but we'll get AV's Precious Guardian and my Admiral up here with CLOSE UPS of the simply awesome Astro Flight strings Ron twisted up with custom matching limbdriver cords.
> The target rigs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmy's Precious....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Admiral..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close ups of the strings in next post!:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

EXTREME 1 said:


> I am in shock, those bows look awesome. Love the Pink in with the black and gray. The new limb driver custom cords also look fantastic. The bows are deffinatly all pimped out.


The strings are the large part them of them looking as good as they Ron!:wink: Thanks again for a fantastic product!:thumbs_up


----------



## Admiral Vixen

EXTREME 1 said:


> I am in shock, those bows look awesome. Love the Pink in with the black and gray. The new limb driver custom cords also look fantastic. The bows are deffinatly all pimped out.


THANKS RON!! They are hot. You do an awesome job.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Your Welcome.:thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1

Late night run TTT for Ron! You just can't go wrong with a set of Extreme strings....from the great products to the fantastic customer service!:thumbs_up


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

RattleSnake1 said:


> Late night run TTT for Ron! You just can't go wrong with a set of Extreme strings....from the great products to the fantastic customer service!:thumbs_up


I could not agree more.:thumbs_up


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

He guys if you are looking for the best custom made strings look no more. Ron makes some aswesome custom strings and gets them to you in a reasonable time. Plus no hidden cost for different string colors or materials used.:thumbs_up


----------



## Admiral Vixen

1 3D Shooter said:


> Its amazing what really good strings will do for your shooting and how your bow shoots. Oh I know I said it once but I am gonna say it again I LOVE YOUR STRING COLORS.:shade:


Well What colors are you getting???


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for our strings.:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Admiral Vixen said:


> Well What colors are you getting???


Deffinatly Pink and well I have not decided on the other color yet.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings:thumbs_up


----------



## bilongo

*Parker Force Multiplier*

PM sent awaiting reply............:darkbeer:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for the best strings you can get.:thumbs_up


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Great strings!!!


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Great Service


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> Great strings!!!





1 3D Shooter said:


> Great Service


*BOTH!!!* So Dave....did you ever pick out your other color/s to go with the pink??


----------



## EXTREME 1

RattleSnake1 said:


> *BOTH!!!* So Dave....did you ever pick out your other color/s to go with the pink??


I talked to him last night and he is still undecided, he likes the dark purple since he got to see it in person.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

ttt


----------



## RattleSnake1

EXTREME 1 said:


> I talked to him last night and he is still undecided, he likes the dark purple since he got to see it in person.


Pink & Dark Purple??? :twitch: Those should look interesting  to say the least depending on the serving colors.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for extreme yeah, I think Pink and dark purple should get everyones attention. Getting them thinking of my strings instead of their shooting is the best way to pick up a few extra points.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Gotta give you a bump to the top:shade: Oh I think I might try gray


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks:shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

I'm hoping to have more pics for ya Ron whenever I get that latest project back...man it's been problematic!:doh: I might have to take multiple shots to put some on the Astro Flight thread as well!:wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

For the Best Strings in Town!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> For the Best Strings in Town!!!


I second that!:thumb: :cool2:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey Ron....Kim has ANOTHER bow inbound! I think I've created a monster.


----------



## EXTREME 1

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey Ron....Kim has ANOTHER bow inbound! I think I've created a monster.


OH NO, so she must have won her bid.:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

EXTREME 1 said:


> OH NO, so she must have won her bid.:wink:


Actually she ran that one through the roof on the bidding, and let the other guy eat it.:chortle: The new one is going to be a bit of a project but more on that later.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

2 Thumbs up for the best custom string maker, just fantastic strings and craftsmanship


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for the Best strings you can get.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks.:shade::thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1

A :bump: for the best strings, maker, and customer service in the custom bowstring market.:thumb: You can't go wrong getting a set from Ron folks.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

*New to the shooting staff*

Hello all...I'm Tom and I'm new to the Extreme Bowstrings Shooting Staff. I can tell you that after talking with Ron today i already feel at home!! :thumbs_up
Thank you for the chance to represent you and your products Ron!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Hello all...I'm Tom and I'm new to the Extreme Bowstrings Shooting Staff. I can tell you that after talking with Ron today i already feel at home!! :thumbs_up
> Thank you for the chance to represent you and your products Ron!!!!


:welcomesign: aboard Tom to the team. Ron and Extreme Bowstrings are one of the easiest products to represent, and I'm sure you'll fit in nicely here.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

12 rings only said:


> Hello all...I'm Tom and I'm new to the Extreme Bowstrings Shooting Staff. I can tell you that after talking with Ron today i already feel at home!! :thumbs_up
> Thank you for the chance to represent you and your products Ron!!!!


Your Welcome Tom:shade: Talk to you later!:thumbs_up

Hey wait a minute, where's the pics of the turkeys? They must have pulled the slip on you as well. Looks like my boys will have to shotgun it to get theirs.


----------



## EXTREME 1

a new pic


----------



## 12 rings only

EXTREME 1 said:


> Your Welcome Tom:shade: Talk to you later!:thumbs_up
> 
> Hey wait a minute, where's the pics of the turkeys? They must have pulled the slip on you as well. Looks like my boys will have to shotgun it to get theirs.


Thanks Ron!!! This morning was not a good one...way too much to tell here!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> :welcomesign: aboard Tom to the team. Ron and Extreme Bowstrings are one of the easiest products to represent, and I'm sure you'll fit in nicely here.:wink:


Thanks Toby!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Thanks Toby!!!!!:thumbs_up


Hey no problem. I'm curious to see what you get for speed with the burner once the Astro Flight goes on it.:mg: :shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

EXTREME 1 said:


> Your Welcome Tom:shade: Talk to you later!:thumbs_up
> 
> Hey wait a minute, where's the pics of the turkeys? They must have pulled the slip on you as well. Looks like my boys will have to shotgun it to get theirs.


Turkey hunting, you guys are nuts. I will stick to deer hunting. Why do you ask? Because you dont have sycos running the woods with guns shooting at turkey sounds.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey no problem. I'm curious to see what you get for speed with the burner once the Astro Flight goes on it.:mg: :shade:


We both know what it's doing now...should be very interesting!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Another Ultra Cam tri color is gone, So good bye to Gold,Blk and red.


----------



## RattleSnake1

EXTREME 1 said:


> Another Ultra Cam tri color is gone, So good bye to Gold,Blk and red.


I'm thinking with the Astro going the way it is Ron it may be hard to sell much of anything else.


----------



## EXTREME 1

RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm thinking with the Astro going the way it is Ron it may be hard to sell much of anything else.


The Astro is one big seller and there is a reason for its one heck of a string.


----------



## 12 rings only

1 3D Shooter said:


> Turkey hunting, you guys are nuts. I will stick to deer hunting. Why do you ask? Because you dont have sycos running the woods with guns shooting at turkey sounds.


I don't shoot at turkey sounds...I :uzi: :chicken01: :doh: :bolt:

Ron, i will give you a call when i get out of the woods Wed!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm thinking with the Astro going the way it is Ron it may be hard to sell much of anything else.





EXTREME 1 said:


> The Astro is one big seller and there is a reason for its one heck of a string.


About to do up a set for me!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

12 rings only said:


> I don't shoot at turkey sounds...I :uzi: :chicken01: :doh: :bolt:
> 
> Ron, i will give you a call when i get out of the woods Wed!!


Sounds good


----------



## EXTREME 1

1 3D Shooter said:


> Turkey hunting, you guys are nuts. I will stick to deer hunting. Why do you ask? Because you dont have sycos running the woods with guns shooting at turkey sounds.


I don't shoot at turkey sounds either, matter of fact its been years since I was even able to get a shot on a bird.:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

EXTREME 1 said:


> I don't shoot at turkey sounds either, matter of fact its been years since I was even able to get a shot on a bird.:shade:


It will happen this year i'd bet!! I'm pretty exited to get the strings for the Burner needless to say!!:wink:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

BOO YAH:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks for all the help guys.:thumbs_up


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme:thumbs_up The Best strings you can get


----------



## 12 rings only

Back up for a super nice guy and excelent builder...Go and check the Astro Flight thread!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

12 rings only said:


> Back up for a super nice guy and excelent builder...Go and check the Astro Flight thread!!!:thumbs_up


I did and I see you got your new threads, cant wait to also hear how the rest of your test goes.


----------



## 12 rings only

1 3D Shooter said:


> I did and I see you got your new threads, cant wait to also hear how the rest of your test goes.


All i can say right now is that it was shooting over it's IBO Rating before the switch!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

12 rings only said:


> All i can say right now is that it was shooting over it's IBO Rating before the switch!!


That is cool, I always like getting extra speed for free. Especially if you do not have to crank up the poundage to get it.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump to the top.:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## LBmaN

bu-bu-bump for an amazing string and company :thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here are pics of my New Alien Z shes smoking hot.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Now Ron....could you not decide on what colors you wanted?:twitch: I love the skulls camo on that that thing though! Now just pick the colors on the strings/cables and even it out!!!! :chortle:


----------



## EXTREME 1

RattleSnake1 said:


> Now Ron....could you not decide on what colors you wanted?:twitch: I love the skulls camo on that that thing though! Now just pick the colors on the strings/cables and even it out!!!! :chortle:


NOPE, but I did remove the bracket for the limb driver and put a 1/2 hitch knot there. Looks alot better,.:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

Nice looking Z you got there...i'd have to say there is a reason on the mutiple string / cable colors. Just my guess.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Nice looking Z you got there...i'd have to say there is a reason on the mutiple string / cable colors. Just my guess.


Smoke and mirrors Tom! It distracts the people he shoots with.


----------



## EXTREME 1

RattleSnake1 said:


> Smoke and mirrors Tom! It distracts the people he shoots with.


You got it, if I can get my competition thinking on my strings instead of their shooting well lets say that every point counts to win.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Check out this hog shot our staff shooter Alexander to see his other hog look for our Astro Flight Thread:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

Just wanted to say hello to you all, I just joined thed Extreme Bow String team. Ron it was great talking with you today and cant wait to get the strings. Take care and I'll talk with you soon.

Joe


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Just wanted to say hello to you all, I just joined thed Extreme Bow String team. Ron it was great talking with you today and cant wait to get the strings. Take care and I'll talk with you soon.
> 
> Joe


Welcome aboard Joe. I still think you'll have to turn down your bow once you get the Astro on it to stay within the speed limits.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Welcome aboard Joe. I still think you'll have to turn down your bow once you get the Astro on it to stay within the speed limits.:wink:


Lets just hope so. I will let yah know soon enough.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Lets just hope so. I will let yah know soon enough.


Welome Joe!! Trust me...your gonna have to back that C4 down a tad bit!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Welome Joe!! Trust me...your gonna have to back that C4 down a tad bit!!


I hope so...


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I hope so...


Well now that you have a press; you already had a chrono so when the new ones get there we EXPECT pics of bow, before & after chrono, and of course all the results and review!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Well now that you have a press; you already had a chrono so when the new ones get there we EXPECT pics of bow, before & after chrono, and of course all the results and review!


You got it.....Its slinging 290 now so I know it will be faster, then before.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

bowman_77 said:


> You got it.....Its slinging 290 now so I know it will be faster, then before.


I got your new threads mailed out today.:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

EXTREME 1 said:


> I got your new threads mailed out today.:shade:


Thanks Ron. Cant wait to get them.


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

ttt


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## bowman_77

lets get them orders in


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

here is a pic of a parker spitfire we just fixed up for it was in bad shape when we got it but its a shooter now.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## RattleSnake1

EXTREME 1 said:


> here is a pic of a parker spitfire we just fixed up for it was in bad shape when we got it but its a shooter now.:wink:


Are you feeling okay Ron? There isn't any color in those strings, and that's just not you!:mg:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

RattleSnake1 said:


> Are you feeling okay Ron? There isn't any color in those strings, and that's just not you!:mg:


That is pretty PLAIN for Ron. brown and black huh:dontknow::confused3: must be the owner is partial to camo colors.


----------



## EXTREME 1

yep the shoooter just wanted plain black and brown strings. Its that feeling of being totally camoed.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Hey guys I took the time out and finshed setting or tuning my Rytera Alien Z bow to perfectly fit me and here are my new specs. And this is with my Funky looking Astro Flight strings. Oh and the Astro Flight is still on SALE.:shade:

poundage 55lbs
draw 28.5"
arrow weight 290gr
arrow low speed 311
arrow high speed 314
arrow speed average 313 
this was with 10 shots.


----------



## 12 rings only

EXTREME 1 said:


> Hey guys I took the time out and finshed setting or tuning my Rytera Alien Z bow to perfectly fit me and here are my new specs. And this is with my Funky looking Astro Flight strings. Oh and the Astro Flight is still on SALE.:shade:
> 
> poundage 55lbs
> draw 28.5"
> arrow weight 290gr
> arrow low speed 311
> arrow high speed 314
> arrow speed average 313
> this was with 10 shots.


That's great Ron!! :shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

its about time you tune that thing up, so did the tune up help you shoot any better.:shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

1 3D Shooter said:


> its about time you tune that thing up, so did the tune up help you shoot any better.:shade:


Oh boy.:mg: So are you calling Ron out or did you whoop up on him?


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh boy.:mg: So are you calling Ron out or did you whoop up on him?


:behindsof lol


----------



## bowman_77

ttt for great strings,great price, and great CS what more could you ask for


----------



## bowman_77

Back to page one :thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

EXTREME 1 said:


> TTT:thumbs_up


What Ron said!!!:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

YEP:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

Lets get them orders in. :thumbs_up


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh boy.:mg: So are you calling Ron out or did you whoop up on him?


I would call him out but I would get whooped up on even on his bad day and me shooting from the kids stakes.:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

1 3D Shooter said:


> I would call him out but I would get whooped up on even on his bad day and me shooting from the kids stakes.:wink:


Oh just call him out anyway....then get under his skin, and you'll do just fine.


----------



## EXTREME 1

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh just call him out anyway....then get under his skin, and you'll do just fine.


No he is right, I could beat him for he has no game. Heck I could beat him with my blowgun.thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh just call him out anyway....then get under his skin, and you'll do just fine.





EXTREME 1 said:


> No he is right, I could beat him for he has no game. Heck I could beat him with my blowgun.thumbs_up


Oh my here we goooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Road Trip Time.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

Sounds fun.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Extreme is right, I have no game but I sure can talk it up, even when Loosing.


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

1 3D Shooter said:


> Extreme is right, I have no game but I sure can talk it up, even when Loosing.


It sure is fun for sure!!:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

All bowstrings are currently on sale, $10.00 off regular prices and this is for all materials. 452x, Xcel and Astro Flight. And remember if you have a discount code for when you checkout you can save even more.


----------



## bowman_77

EXTREME 1 said:


> All bowstrings are currently on sale, $10.00 off regular prices and this is for all materials. 452x, Xcel and Astro Flight. And remember if you have a discount code for when you checkout you can save even more.


Oh that sounds good.


----------



## 12 rings only

EXTREME 1 said:


> All bowstrings are currently on sale, $10.00 off regular prices and this is for all materials. 452x, Xcel and Astro Flight. And remember if you have a discount code for when you checkout you can save even more.


Nice!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

yeah time to get some new strings.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

lets get the orders in, hunting season is just around the corner


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> lets get the orders in, hunting season is just around the corner


:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

bowman_77 said:


> :thumbs_up


I think hunting season is on the way for the camo colors are really picking up:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

EXTREME 1 said:


> I think hunting season is on the way for the camo colors are really picking up:thumbs_up


yeap only a few more months :thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

Incredible string builder here folks...Super nice guy too!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

GO EXTREME

Oh Happy Fathers Day:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## RattleSnake1

Fantastic strings, and unmatched customer service!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Fantastic strings, and unmatched customer service!


Yes Sir


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Theres only one bowstrings and its extreme


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

Ron is always a pleasure to talk to!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for EXTREME


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks Everyone, Have a Safe Holiday Weekend.:shade:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

ttt for the best string maker in America!!!


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## stilllernin

*Just got my new strings put on my Katera and they look awesome!!! Thanks guys!!:beer:*


----------



## bowman_77

stilllernin said:


> *Just got my new strings put on my Katera and they look awesome!!! Thanks guys!!:beer:*


Looks good


----------



## EXTREME 1

7/13/2010 Strings for Fred Bear ShowDown
Hi Ron,
I just wanted you to know that the strings arrived and are already installed. Great work! They are amazing strings!
The Astro Flight is pretty nice to shoot. I don´t know exactly why, but it feels so solid!
Thanks for the extra string and serving material as well. They were really handy for tying my peep sight.
Anyway, the string arrived pretty quick here in Brazil. About 15 days.
I´ll certainly buy more strings from you in the future.
Cheers,
Rafael Morgan.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Great Service and Awesome Strings.


----------



## bowman_77

EXTREME 1 said:


> TTT for Great Service and Awesome Strings.


I would have to agree 100% with there buddy.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our String Sale.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just wanted to let everyone know that we should be getting the first of the flo colors in today of the astro flight material. FLO GREEN and should be getting the others in in August. And its already been added to the website.:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Excellent craftsmanship, top notch product, and the best customer service all at fantastic prices!:thumb:
Astro Flight Pink and Orange.....attention getters for sure!


----------



## bowman_77

Another sweet set of strings for Ron...


----------



## EXTREME 1

RattleSnake1 said:


> Excellent craftsmanship, top notch product, and the best customer service all at fantastic prices!:thumb:
> Astro Flight Pink and Orange.....attention getters for sure!


NO Doubt:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

bowman_77 said:


> Another sweet set of strings for Ron...


Thanks she sure looks good.:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just wanted to let everyone know what new product colors we got in. Flo Green in Astro FLight and Baby Blue serving, The other flo colors will be pink,orange,yellow,and green. They will not be ready for another 4 to 6 weeks. Heres a pic of the flo green and a purple string and the new baby blue serving.:thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1

Moving back up....get your orders in!


----------



## EXTREME 1

RattleSnake1 said:


> Moving back up....get your orders in!


Thanks for all your SUPPORT.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

bowman_77 said:


> Another sweet set of strings for Ron...


Sharp looking bow you got there.:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## bowman_77

1 3D Shooter said:


> Sharp looking bow you got there.:shade:


thanks.....Bump for some great strings


----------



## EXTREME 1

Oh Yeah:shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Can't have this on page 2!:nono: Moving back up!:thumb:


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme and the new Astro Flight.:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

here are a few new pics


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings. And just to let anyone know that if you call you may have to leave a message for we are recieving alot of calls but we will call you back.:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## RattleSnake1

Some new pics coming soon of the Astro Flight. Stay tuned to see a couple older bows looking and shooting much better with a set of Extreme strings on them.:thumb:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Gotta throw out a bump for Ron and Extreme Bowstrings. You Know after seeing that baby blue I just might have to have that made into a string with white and yellow.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks Guys and Gals, yep that baby blue or sky blue I call it looks great with alot of the other colors.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Yep I love the colors!!! Can't wait to get my new girl home and Bling her with the new Pink and Brown Astro flight strings for hunting


----------



## KY TPR 974

What is the current turnaround time and cost of a set of AstroFlight string/cable for my New Breed Genetix????


----------



## EXTREME 1

Lets see that would be $65.00 + your choice of shipping. Usually reg shipping is $5.80


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just a few more days left and I get to take my sons out hunting again. Were even going to try and do little videoing this year to add to the memories.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT:shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

How about some new Astro pics?
Green Bay Packer strings anyone?


















The ever popular flo green and black.:thumb:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> Yep I love the colors!!! Can't wait to get my new girl home and Bling her with the new Pink and Brown Astro flight strings for hunting


Oh yeah....there's those ones too!


----------



## 12 rings only

Sweet looking strings Ron...Nice pics Toby...I can't get over Kimmis bow!! That's SA-WEEEET!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

That is one SWEET BOW.


----------



## EXTREME 1

I love those colors. almost makes me want to switch my colors but I just cant change from the cool colors I have on the bow already.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just an update that the Ultracam Tri Color sale we were having is now over, the tri colors are all gone.


----------



## johnbjmarcum

Received my new string.....perfect....thanks....ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Your Welcome


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings, they are the BEST.


----------



## 12 rings only

Bump for Ron!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## RattleSnake1

Moving back up TTT. Never hurts to order early to get your strings for indoor leagues!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

here are a big bull that fell to our ultracam tri color strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Great Strings and Great Service.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

There here!!! The new florescents are here and already uploaded on the website. Flo Yellow, Flo Orange and Flo Pink


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here is a firecat with flo orange and Dark brown in astro flight.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:thumbs_up:shade: for the BEST.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

*No One Makes a Better String*

OH YEAH, TOP KNOTCH:shade: And Very Affordable.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for the weekend


----------



## EXTREME 1

Check out this hunting family, We took these deer from our new hunting area. I should have had another pic to add but the buck jumped a fence and the land he jumped on the land owners would not let us retrieve the deer. My son jacob harvested his first deer a yearling buck, my son Dakota shot what they thought to be a 11 year old doe and I shot a 1 1/2 year old doe.


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Thumbs up for Extreme


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

HOLY SMOKES!!!!! Now that is one huge doe, that head is monsterous. Heck even look at her hooves you can see they are about twice the size of the other doe's.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

here is the latest deer to fall to Extreme Bowstrings and Astro Flight material.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Dang, that deer is a brute, Congrats. I see the new rage heads you bought worked.


----------



## EXTREME 1

AWESOME Materials and Awesome Customer service.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT for the best strings and customer service


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here's hoping that everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just simply the Best


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## tattooed

Just order a set for my new ride , can't wait to try them out. Nice talking with you today Ron , Thanks Nathan.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks Nathan, It was great to talk to you also.


----------



## 12 rings only

Back up for Ron. How's it going??


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Its Only Extreme Strings that go on my bows from now on.l


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Get the Best you can get and Extreme is the place to get it. and Merry Christmas Ron


----------



## 12 rings only

I would like to take the time to wish Ron, his family and all the Extreme Staffers a Very Merry Christmas!! And please take the time to keep our service men and women in your Thoughts and Prayers...they give more than most for the freedoms we have!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks 12 rings I also want to give a Special Thanks to all of our 2010 Shooting Staff Members for all the Promoting they have done for us. We are Very Happy to have all of you on our staff and look forward to another great year with you. And I as well want to THANK Everyone serving our Great Country. And MERRY CHRISTMAS to ALL.



12 rings only said:


> I would like to take the time to wish Ron, his family and all the Extreme Staffers a Very Merry Christmas!! And please take the time to keep our service men and women in your Thoughts and Prayers...they give more than most for the freedoms we have!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for the Best


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

here are a couple pics of cocobola and flo yellow in Astro flight with clear serving.


----------



## bowman_77

Back to the top, lets get some strings sold.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT for Extreme


----------



## 12 rings only

EXTREME 1 said:


> here are a couple pics of cocobola and flo yellow in Astro flight with clear serving.



Those look great Ron!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

A couple new string color sets made.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

here is another Extremely wild set


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here is another Extremely wild string set on a Mathews


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

I really like those colors.



RattleSnake1 said:


> Excellent craftsmanship, top notch product, and the best customer service all at fantastic prices!:thumb:
> Astro Flight Pink and Orange.....attention getters for sure!


----------



## 12 rings only

Lets get some strings ordered up here folks!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

Ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

Here's some of Rons Astro's on my new to me 2010 Omen...This thing is STOOOOPID FAST TOO!! :teeth:


----------



## EXTREME 1

that is one sharp looking bow, so How STUUUUUPID FAST is it???


----------



## 12 rings only

EXTREME 1 said:


> that is one sharp looking bow, so How STUUUUUPID FAST is it???


Thanks Ron!! I didn't make it by the shop today but will in the morning!! :bolt::jaw:


----------



## EXTREME 1

hey your welcome, I cant wait to hear the results.



12 rings only said:


> Thanks Ron!! I didn't make it by the shop today but will in the morning!! :bolt::jaw:


----------



## 12 rings only

EXTREME 1 said:


> hey your welcome, I cant wait to hear the results.


I watched this bow in a "chrono drag race" with a XLR8...both bows were set on 65lbs, 29.5 dl and arrow weighed in at 325 grains. This was after your Astros were installed too!! :shade:

Omen 361 fps
XLR8 353 fps


----------



## EXTREME 1

WOW not that is SMOOOOKING FAAAAAASSSSST!!! Dont Blink.



12 rings only said:


> I watched this bow in a "chrono drag race" with a XLR8...both bows were set on 65lbs, 29.5 dl and arrow weighed in at 325 grains. This was after your Astros were installed too!! :shade:
> 
> Omen 361 fps
> XLR8 353 fps


----------



## CaptKirk

*Awesome Product*

Ron,

I finally got the string installed and it shoots great thus far. It looks awesome also.

Thanks for a quality product at a quality price.

Capt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks, thats what I am trying to achieve and make. 



CaptKirk said:


> Ron,
> 
> I finally got the string installed and it shoots great thus far. It looks awesome also.
> 
> Thanks for a quality product at a quality price.
> 
> Capt


----------



## 12 rings only

EXTREME 1 said:


> WOW not that is SMOOOOKING FAAAAAASSSSST!!! Dont Blink.


I'd say...it's going to take a 525 grain arrow shot on 60 lbs to stay ASA legal...280 fps!!


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## pete48

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

Ron builds without a doubt the finest strings i have ever put on my bows!! Nothing or no one could make me change!!


----------



## 12 rings only

With the help of Rons Astros the Omen went....








Wait for it....










Wait for it....










364 fps!!! :bolt::scared: And this is a 29 inch draw length and 61 lbs!! :mg:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## pete48

Time for a speed bump for a great string maker


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT :shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

your welcome


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for our April sale.


----------



## Scott D.

April sale?? I need some for my bow. I'm thinking NEON, green and yellow with a purple serving. Martin product. Hope you take oders over the phone, I don't want to screw the pooch over the internet.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Hi Scott: We do take alot of orders over the phone. You can reach us at 402-750-9621



Scott D. said:


> April sale?? I need some for my bow. I'm thinking NEON, green and yellow with a purple serving. Martin product. Hope you take oders over the phone, I don't want to screw the pooch over the internet.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

ttt for some awesomely made strings.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Our april sale is about over so get your orders in today before the sale is over.


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

to the top for Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

put on a set of Extreme bowstrings and you'll be putting on some of the best strings you can get.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks, We running one heck of a May sale right now also. Check it out on the website at www.extremebowstrings.com in our whats on sale section.


----------



## EXTREME 1

here is a older Jennings bow we just put new threads on .


----------



## 12 rings only

Nice Ron!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Joe's new cables in astro red and white with fusion serving


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

We are now carrying B 50 for traditional bows.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

We are now carrying all the colors of B50 for recurve and longbows. colors we are carrying are Black, White, Red, Blue, Bronze, Brown, Golden Yelow, Bright Yellow, Teal, Hunter Green, Cocobola, natural Cedar.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings and for their June sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Its a pre season bowhunter sale.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Great Strings and AWESOME Service


----------



## EXTREME 1

Check out these fancy threads on this Martin bow. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1503342&highlight=bowstrings


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for our June sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Our Review is finished and Published. Review was done by Mike at Archery Report and here is the link for all to read. http://archeryreport.com/2011/06/review-extreme-bow-strings/


----------



## EXTREME 1

this link works http://archeryreport.com/2011/06/review-extreme-bow-strings/


----------



## EXTREME 1

our june sale is almost over, just think, deer season is almost upon us and is your bow ready?


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt for our string sale.


----------



## 12 rings only

EXTREME 1 said:


> our june sale is almost over, just think, deer season is almost upon us and is your bow ready?




That's right guys and gals...get 'em now, be ready with no worries come season!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt for Extreme Bowstrings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT for some awesome bowstrings


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1trackmind

Do you have a sale for July yet?
I have several bows with your strings and there alsome. I just have another bow that needs new strings.


----------



## shamus275

I received my strings from you last week (Quest Primal, white/blue w/blue serving) and got them installed today and WOW! These are some great strings...so much so that I just ordered another set for my Mathews Conquest 4 in silver/mtn. berry with gray serving. I'll post up some pics of my Primal tomorrow and the C4 when I get those installed! Thanks again!


----------



## EXTREME 1

We sure are, its a HUGE 20% off your order. Any order and you just enter this code of (*Independence*) when your checking out and it is taken right off your total. Is for only website sales, not phone orders. 



1trackmind said:


> Do you have a sale for July yet?
> I have several bows with your strings and there awesome. I just have another bow that needs new strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

AWESOME!!!! Thanks



shamus275 said:


> I received my strings from you last week (Quest Primal, white/blue w/blue serving) and got them installed today and WOW! These are some great strings...so much so that I just ordered another set for my Mathews Conquest 4 in silver/mtn. berry with gray serving. I'll post up some pics of my Primal tomorrow and the C4 when I get those installed! Thanks again!


----------



## 12 rings only

Wow...that's a great sale Ron!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Yes it is quite a SALE.


----------



## zombiehitman

Ron, 
My new strings are on, dialed in, and Oh so awesome!
Those astroflight strings you suggested are the tops!
Holy quiet! 
I swear my shots make less than half the noise they made with the "other" strings!
Thanks again!
PS- hope youve got specs for the 'burner and omen...two gents from the shop are lookin for new strings...


----------



## EXTREME 1

Awesome, Oh we sure do,:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for our July Sale.


----------



## shamus275

Pics of my Primal w/ Extreme Bowstring/Cables, sorry my camera sucks as do my photography skills!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Now that is one sharp looking outfit, the strings matched perfectly.


----------



## shamus275

Hey Ron, got my new string and cable for my Conquest 4 today...sharp looking string in the gray/mountain berry! Just wish I didn't send you the wrong measurements for a "max cam" instead of the "mini max" like I needed...DOH! Guess I'll be ordering another set...


----------



## EXTREME 1

Oh No, well one good thing is that there are a lot of mathews Conquest 4s out there so it should not be to hard to sell them.


----------



## 12 rings only

TTT for Ron!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Extreme Bowstrings August 2011 Special.

We having a pre hunt special and all our strings and accessories are 15% when you enter this code of Lets Hunt when you check out.


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

Lets HUNT!!!! ttt for you bud!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt for our August Special which is almost over. Also we now have the Kwik Shooter so any bow that is sent to us will be shot and set up on this machine.


----------



## EXTREME 1

This is a listing of what Strings or Accessories we currently have on sale for the month of September and for you to get a Great Deal on this month. 
1 Bow String over 65 inchs - Xcel $35.00
1 Bow String over 65 inchs in 452X $35.00 
1 Bow String Over 65 inchs in Astro $35.00 
1 Bow String Under 65 inchs Astro $25.00 
1 Bow String under 65 inchs in 452X $25.00
1 Bow String under 65 inchs- Xcel $25.00


----------



## 12 rings only

Well now that's a sale!! It's September for sure, the month alot of bowhunters look forward to!! TN, KY, and OH open soon!!


----------



## Hunter2678

Big bump for Ron @ Extreme....proud to be part of his team! Order up folks.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

For the month of October 2011 these are the string sets we have on sale.
Materials we offer are 452x, Xcel and Astro Flight.
Solo Cam String and Buss Cable = 55.00
Dual Cam String and 2 Control Cables = 60.00


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Great October sale going on.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for the October Sale.


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Awesome strings and service.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt for our october sale which is almost over.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Our october sale is almost over.


----------



## 12 rings only

Time for the Nov sale!! What's it gonna be??


----------



## EXTREME 1

For our November sale the strings under 65" are on sale for $20.00, reg price is $30.00 and our Extremely wild sets are on sale for $90.00 and their reg price is $110.00 and our string sets that are 1 string 1 buss cable and 1 control cable are on sale for $65.00 reg $75.00


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings and their Awesome Strings.


----------



## Hunter2678

Bump for Big Ron!:thumbs_up

His strings and service will make you a customer for life.


----------



## zombiehitman

Ron-
Just received the "tribute" strings for my obsession.....way more exquisite than anticipated!
You truly are an artist with an eye for beauty and excellence of form and function.
Once i get the bow back from Dennis, theyre going on and the preparations for 3D season will be on like donkey kong!
Dave


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thats Great to hear and just the way there suppose to be. 



zombiehitman said:


> Ron-
> Just received the "tribute" strings for my obsession.....way more exquisite than anticipated!
> You truly are an artist with an eye for beauty and excellence of form and function.
> Once i get the bow back from Dennis, theyre going on and the preparations for 3D season will be on like donkey kong!
> Dave


----------



## EXTREME 1

Shot this Big boy on 11/11/11 at 7:40am at 12 yds with a Alien Z with Extreme Bowstrings, Gold Tip Velocities and a 3 Blade Rage. He ran less then 50yds and scored 170:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Another photo of the big deer. :thumbs_upThanks Extreme for making some TOUGH STRINGS.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt for Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT for the Best Custom Made strings you can get. Thats one heck of a deer you got there Extreme. Congrats:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

some day I am gonna get me a deer like that, bad thing is it will probally be out of the front of my truck. TTT for some great strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

WE are having a Black Friday Special tomorrow, after you make your string selection you can enter this code and same 35% off your order. Here is the code for the Black Friday Special. *black friday 2011 *


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt for Extreme


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Extreme all the way


----------



## hotrodderscott

I must say Extreme is the BEST string manufacturer I have ever used!!! TOP QUALITY all the way!!!!


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme keep up the great work


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Just awesome


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks.:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

December Special 
For the month of December we are offering a 20% discount code to be entered before you checkout. This will automatically take off 20% from your total. Discount Code is nock on this This special will last the whole month of December.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Very cool for the whole month


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump 4 Extreme


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

I saw a big one like yours the other but he would not jump the fence 


EXTREME 1 said:


> Shot this Big boy on 11/11/11 at 7:40am at 12 yds with a Alien Z with Extreme Bowstrings, Gold Tip Velocities and a 3 Blade Rage. He ran less then 50yds and scored 170:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> View attachment 1206271
> View attachment 1206272


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt for Extreme


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks And dont forget about the December Special.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks:thumbs_up


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt for Extreme


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump 4 the Best


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump 4 the Best


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt for Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

Got some great looking Astros the other day, bow will be here soon...Expect some Pics!!!


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks for the TTT guys, Say 12 rings, did your new bow ever show?


----------



## 12 rings only

EXTREME 1 said:


> Thanks for the TTT guys, Say 12 rings, did your new bow ever show?



No sir...I know where it's at though, be here soon.


----------



## EXTREME 1

I hope so, would suck to see a postal person shooting your new bow.


----------



## 12 rings only

EXTREME 1 said:


> I hope so, would suck to see a postal person shooting your new bow.


No kidding, ONE bought his fair share of Big Macs I know for sure!! Oh yea...He got fired too!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Oh cool, so they discovered who did it then, well they should at least refund you your money. Would be the right thing to do.


----------



## 12 rings only

EXTREME 1 said:


> Oh cool, so they discovered who did it then, well they should at least refund you your money. Would be the right thing to do.


They couldn't prove he done it. BUT on a better note, are you ready for some eye candy????
Ron twisted up some Red and Blue Astro with Black servings....This thing is SAWEEET!!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Very Sharp, and well worth the wait.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Best strings ever


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks guys for your support


----------



## 12 rings only

EXTREME 1 said:


> Very Sharp, and well worth the wait.


Thanks, it shoots really nice too!!


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Get the Best get Extreme strings


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt for the Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## ThunderEagle

I just had a set of Extreme Bowstrings (Astro Flight) put on my bow this evening (via neoarchery.com). Flo Orange and Flo Yellow. They look sharp! And I was shocked at how much smoother my bow felt with these strings on!


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

I hear yeah, Extreme makes some fantastic strings and it sounds like you got some awesome looking strings at that.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks Guys.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Just awesome strings and service


----------



## JDS-1

How long is turn around time?


----------



## EXTREME 1

right now were out about 5 days. 



JDS-1 said:


> How long is turn around time?


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Feb sale 4 for binary bows is almost over


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt our Feb sale is almost over for Binary cam bows and strings under 65"


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Anyone looking for Great custom made strings Extreme is the place to get them. Lots of colors and materials at a Great price.


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

To the top 4 Extreme


----------



## 12 rings only

Gotta be on top with Extreme!!


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt for Extreme


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

I got to looking at alot of the pictures posted and you have done alot of colorful string sets, keep up the great work.


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks guys for all your help:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

8190 is coming soon to Extreme Bowstrings.
We are in the process of adding a new material for bowstrings and cables called 8190 from BCY. We have been testing it for a few weeks now and it makes a great string and cable that everyone can be proud of and will work on every bow except old recurves and longbows. The colors are very bright and the material has a very smooth feel and there are no hairs like seen on some string material. On my test bow I have around 1200 shots and the other test bow has probably around 1500 shots and both sets look great. Even where the cables pass through the cable slide there is no sign of wear yet. As for colors its only in solid colors and for cost it will be the same as the other materials. As soon as the material come in it will be available on the website


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

EXTREME 1 said:


> 8190 is coming soon to Extreme Bowstrings.
> We are in the process of adding a new material for bowstrings and cables called 8190 from BCY. We have been testing it for a few weeks now and it makes a great string and cable that everyone can be proud of and will work on every bow except old recurves and longbows. The colors are very bright and the material has a very smooth feel and there are no hairs like seen on some string material. On my test bow I have around 1200 shots and the other test bow has probably around 1500 shots and both sets look great. Even where the cables pass through the cable slide there is no sign of wear yet. As for colors its only in solid colors and for cost it will be the same as the other materials. As soon as the material come in it will be available on the website



Good to hear Ron!! What's the strand count??


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump 4 Extreme


----------



## EXTREME 1

Its here, the 8190 material from BCY is in the shop. We've tested it for 2 months and its holding up great and its one of the best materials on the market for bow strings. Get yours today.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Hey Ron, I saw the new special on the website today and I am definitely ready for the GAMES


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Awesome strings and the best customer service around :darkbeer:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for the best


----------



## EXTREME 1

Are you ready for the GAMES????? Let us help you be prepaired.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump 4 Extreme


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks Guys for your support.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme


----------



## EXTREME 1

This is a Special for the first day of may and is a 1 day special only, enter the code *may day* before you checkout and save 25% off your entire order. :thumbs_up


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

That's one heck of a one day special.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Awesome sale Extreme


----------



## EXTREME 1

For the month of may we have these sets on sale. Bows with 1 String and 2 Control Cables and Bows with 1 String, 1 Buss Cable and 1 Control Cable. These sets are on sale for $65.00 and are available in Astro Flight, Xcel, 452x and 8190 materials and your choice of 2 colors.:thumbs_up


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Wow Ron I Just noticed that you started this thread in April 2008, that sure says alot your strings and your company being around that long. Keep up the great work.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings and their May sale. Say the 8190 seems to be shooting really well, anyways better then me at the moment.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Great pictures to look at, looks like you've done every colors. Great customer service and a great sale. Thumbs Up.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Hey fellow Archers if you're needing Bowstrings Extreme Bowstrings makes some fantastic strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for our May Sale.


----------



## Tarantula-Man

I got a new set of strings and they are absoluetly the best. My bow shoots 10 times better then when I got it new.


----------



## EXTREME 1

For the month of June we are offering a 20% sale which includes all strings and cables. Just enter Archery during the checkout process in the coupons box and the website will figure in the discount. Sale applies to website sales only.


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings and their June sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks guys


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Just wanted to say Thanks for always being dependable Extreme. Especially when you need a new string in a hurry when you messed up with a broadhead. Dang arrow holder's in the lid of the bow case .


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Have a safe 4 th Extreme so we can keep getting the best bow strings for our bows from you.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings hope you had a safe 4 th


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings. :thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings and after what happened I am a cutomer for ever. Keep up the great work


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extremes 15% off special. ATM


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for our Extreme Special:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extremes Special


----------



## igorts

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks


----------



## 12 rings only

Bow season is close, if not already in ....better order up!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump:thumbs_up


----------



## igorts

Got mine yesterday, excellent job!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks igorts


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings and their fantastic strings and craftsmanship.


----------



## 12 rings only

EXTREME 1 said:


> Bump for Extreme Bowstrings and their fantastic strings and craftsmanship.


Well said Ron!! Nothing beats this companies threads!!


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Hey 12 rings, did you check out the other Extreme Bowstrings threads for Archery Talk Members? They are COOL


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings. :thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings!!!!


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## tattooed

Thanks for the strings on the z7 magnum , just killed this stud a week ago . Thanks again Ron.


----------



## EXTREME 1

WOW, Congratulations, that is one heck of a deer. And your Welcome, Thanks for allowing us to build you your strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Awesome strings and service


----------



## EXTREME 1

My son took his first Trophy Buck this past Friday the 2nd of November at 20 yds


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Awesome December special you got going on extreme


----------



## 12 rings only

Indoor season is getting fired up so get those target rigs ready with a new set of threads!!!


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for one awesome string maker


----------



## 12 rings only

Gottta get those orders in!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for one heck of a string maker. Awesome strings and customer service.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks for your support :shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for extreme


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

This month of February 2013 we have our Dual cam string and 2 control Cables on sale for $65.00 normally $75.00 
And we also have our Single Cam String and Buss Cable on sale for $55.00 normally $65.00
This is a Website Sale only all phone orders will be regular price and materials to choose from are 452X, Astro Flight, Xcel and 8190.:wink:

Website is www. extremebowstrings.com


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

For the month of March we have on Sale our string sets that consist of 1 Bowstring, 1 Buss Cable and 1 Control Cable. We offer this in a Static buss cable and a floating buss cable and both are on sale. 

String sets with a Floating buss cable are on sale for $75.00

String sets with a Static buss cable are on sale for $65.00.

Recurve strings made with Ultracam are $15.00 while supplies last.


----------



## EXTREME 1

This is what your bow string set will consist of. 1 bow string 1 buss cable and 1 control cable.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for our March Special


----------



## 12 rings only

TTT...3D season is here, get those orders in!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt for Extreme Bowstrings.com


----------



## EXTREME 1

For the month of April 3013 were putting out Single cam bowstrings on sale for $55.00 Reg $65.00 and were also putting our Binary cam string sets on sale for $65.00 Reg $75.00


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bow Strings and their April Sale


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump 4 extreme:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for Extreme Bowstrings and Congratulations to our Junior Female Bowhunter Unlimited World Champion. :shade::band: That's Great Shooting.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump 4 Extreme bowstrings


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for one outstanding string company and string maker


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt for Extreme Bowstrings. :shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt for extreme


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings. :shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings. Get your orders in before the hunting season rush begins.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We at Extreme Bowstrings would just like to remind everyone to get your orders in early while your wait time is short. As of today your average wait time is 7 days but as everyday goes by that time can change drastically up to a month. This time is based on our 8 years we have been in business so to encourage all archers to order early we are offering for a limited time a 15% off coupon for your entire order. Just enter the code before you check out and 15% will be taken off your entire order. This special is for website sales only. Code is Best Deal This discount can also be applied to all our string accessories. 

www.extremebowstrings.com 

String materials we offer are Astro Flight, Xcel, 452x and 8190 in all your favorite colors. 

2 cam string sets $75.00
Single cam sets $65.00
Specialty bows like the Mathews Monster and others $90.00
Re-Curve and Longbow string's vary from $15.00 to $25.00

Special ends on July the 15th.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just thought we would share a couple more pics with you. This past weekend was "Fire On The Mountain" by Bad Medicine Archery and I won Lady Hunter~Queen of the Mountain. Not only was retaining my "title" from last year amazing but Shannon, my yr old daughter, and I both won bows as door prizes! We had a great family day on the mountain. Thanks again.

Hatti


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

That is really cool, Congratulations


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## bowman_77

bumb for a great string


----------



## EXTREME 1

For the month of August we have put these strings and sets on sale.

Materials offered are Astro Flight, Xcel, 452x & 8190 and your choice of colors also. 

Binary sets include 1 bow string and 2 control cables or also called Aim cables. $65.00

Single cam bowstring sets include 1 bowstring and 1 buss cable for $60.00

recurve strings in TS Plus $15.00

Recurve strings in B50 $15.00

Recurve strings in Ultra Cam $15.00


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Awesome bowstrings, Awesome quality, Awesome servive


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for extreme


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Awesome string builder


----------



## EXTREME 1

just a few days left for our August Special.


----------



## EXTREME 1

just 2 days left for our August sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings. As of right now were about 10 days out.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt for extreme bowstrings. Get your bowstrings from a builder who has been in business for many years and builds the best strings out there being shot. Target and hunting for many trophies will be taken.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Awesome strings and Awesome service at a Great price


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings. And Thanks 1 3D Shooter


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Your welcome,


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Go with Extreme for Quality and service.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for www.ExtremeBowstrings.com


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump 4 Extreme Bowstrings.com:thumbs_up


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump 4 Extreme Bowstrings.com


----------



## EXTREME 1

GENESIS BOW STRING SET SALE. www.extremebowstrings.com

Do you have a Genesis bow or your child or neighbors? Well good news for a limited time while string materials last you can get the string and buss cable for $30.00 in TS Plus material or for $35.00 in 8190 material. You pick any 2 colors and a serving color choice and after completing the on line order well do the rest. This is for on line orders ONLY. Phone orders will be regular price of $65.00. This Special will run through November 30th 2013 or until supplies last with the TS PLUS. :thumbs_up. As we run out of a colors we will call you and you can choose another color. Please do not expect a fast turn around time, for this is a big sale. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-205-genesis-bowstring-sets-in-8190-sale.aspx

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-206-genesis-bowstrings-sets-in-ts-plus-sale.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

Best there is!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ross Canivore string set 
Ron, I have the strings on already and to say I am please is an under statement ! Best strings I have ever seen,cams were dead on brace height was on and one twist of the string to set peep!!! You rock!!!this was the easiest set up I have ever done! And the bow shoots perfect, no peep twist! You totally have all my business from now on. Thank you again! John M


----------



## EXTREME 1

Extreme Bowstrings goes CYBER MONDAY.

On this coming Monday the 2nd of December 2013 known as CYBER Monday you can save an additional 25% off your online order. Here's what you do, after you have chosen your bow configuration and materials then decided on colors enter your bow information in the box provided and click on add to cart. On this next page if you scroll down to the coupon and codes box and enter extreme and then update cart and instantly you will get 25% off your total. Again this is for online orders only.:wink:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Awesome special


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings.


----------



## Iowa shooter

Tagged


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

No doubt Extreme does it.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks Guys


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Awesome, say are you running a year end sale?????


----------



## EXTREME 1

yep we sure are, The special or sale will run till the end of the year and you will find the specials on our website in the whats on sale section.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for extreme bowstrings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

There is a new comment to Review: Extreme Bow Strings.
Comment Link: http://archeryreport.com/2011/06/review-extreme-bow-strings/comment-page-1/#comment-117341
Author: allan
Comment: Iput an astro flight string on my limbsaver proton. I thought the original string by winners choice was very good,but the astro flight string by extreme has got it beat IMO. the bow was very quiet before. now all I can hear is the swish of the string passing thru the air and the thump of the arrow hitting the target. people standing 10 yards away can't hear it. it also lacks the fuzziness . winners choice is a very good quality string but way over priced and they don't offer the astro flight. almost forgot to mention that the bow gained 7 fps. set to the same specs. this is incredible.


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for extreme bowstrings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Extreme builds some great strings. Get yours today.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for our February sale


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme and their February sale's.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## indebtmd

Bump for Extreme for making great strings. Couldn't be happier with the ultracam string I got!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Your Welcome and Thanks.


----------



## 3D Grandpa

PM sent, thanks!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for EXTREME


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings.


----------



## Windowlicker

Hello Ron I didn't know you all had an ad on here. Could you please add a couple extra cards with my strings n cables. I gave the others away to people that walk up while shooting and ask where can I get strings. A pleasure as always Eric. W


----------



## EXTREME 1

Yep we sure do, sorry it took me a little time to get back to you, I had to have knee surgery on Thursday but we sure will include extra cards. And Thanks for your support and business. 




Windowlicker said:


> Hello Ron I didn't know you all had an ad on here. Could you please add a couple extra cards with my strings n cables. I gave the others away to people that walk up while shooting and ask where can I get strings. A pleasure as always Eric. W


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Get your Top of the line bow strings here, Extreme Bowstrings.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings and there solo cam sale this month of April. Solo cam sets for $60.00


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Best strings ever


----------



## EXTREME 1

Its that time of year to start thinking about your hunting rigs and getting them old worn out strings and cables replaced or ordered so come hunting season you have your strings and do not have to wait for your strings to arrive and miss out on valuable hunting time or risk going out with a string set that is very iffy. We have many of our bow categories on sale from recurve to compounds. We also offer 452x, Bcy X, Xcel and Astro Flight materials and all are marked the same price. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-8...s-on-sale.aspx

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-5...rol-cable.aspx

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-5...im-cables.aspx

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...able-sets.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

For a single cam bow your looking at $60.00 452x, X, Astro Flight and Xcel materials. 

A dual cam with 1 string 1 buss cable and 1 control cable $70.00 452x, X, Astro Flight and Xcel materials. 

A dual cam with 1 string and 2 control cables $70.00 452x, X, Astro Flight and Xcel materials. 

And there are also some of the recurve and longbow strings on sale, different materials priced at $15.00 B50, ts plus and ultra cam.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt for Extreme


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

I have been shooting competition archery for four years. I used to use another brand of bowstrings that cost more than Extreme Bowstrings. Since I changed over to Extreme Bowstrings, I'm sold. I switched to Extreme Bowstrings on my Hoyt Contender one month prior to the indoor NJ 2014 State Championship and I won state champion in the Senior Male Freestyle Division with a 300 and 43 X's. I plan on winning the outdoor State NJ Championship later this year. With Extreme Bowstrings, I'm confident I will. Do yourself a favor and go Extreme and you'll start winning also.
Don Gandy
Millville, NJ


----------



## EXTREME 1

Some new threads we just finished. Bow is a Bowtech Specialist with Flo Pink, Flo Yellow, Flo Orange and Baby Blue with Flo Pink serving. Flo Yellow drop away cord and flo Orange D loop.


----------



## EXTREME 1

A recurve string we just finished White, Red, Silver


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## EXTREME 1

We currently have Genesis strings sets on sale for $35.00 with 8190 material and TS Plus while it last.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

We re-built this bow for a young lady from the Pilger NE area whose family's house/farm was destroyed by a tornado.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## foryn

*Customer for life*

I just wanted to say thanks to Extreme Bowstrings, these guys are amazing to work with!

I had a recent order that had a slight mistake (too many strands), but they very quickly called me and corrected the order. No hastle.
I can understand the order being misleading in that normally the "average" user uses 24 strands on 8190, and i had requested a non-standard of 16 strands (very very thin). 

Their quality is amazing, servings are very well done, and the padding in particular is spot on for a particular size of nock.

Keep up the great work, and look forward to all my orders in the future.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Your Welcome and Thank You for your business. 


foryn said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to Extreme Bowstrings, these guys are amazing to work with!
> 
> I had a recent order that had a slight mistake (too many strands), but they very quickly called me and corrected the order. No hastle.
> I can understand the order being misleading in that normally the "average" user uses 24 strands on 8190, and i had requested a non-standard of 16 strands (very very thin).
> 
> Their quality is amazing, servings are very well done, and the padding in particular is spot on for a particular size of nock.
> 
> Keep up the great work, and look forward to all my orders in the future.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

time to get your orders in for hunting season while the wait time is short.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump 4 the Best


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt for Extreme and their X special sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt for Extreme Bowstrings. :wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt Astro Flight material is on sale right now. $10.00 off sets. S
single cams sets $60.00 reg $70.00
dual cam sets $70.00 reg $80.00


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for Extreme and the Astro Flight Sale this month of October.


----------



## EXTREME 1

were having a great sale this month with the Astro Flight Material. And we also have crossbow strings and sets on sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

We at Extreme Bowstrings are having a all week black friday special of 25% off string and string sets including crossbows and including those strings and sets already on sale. Just place your order and after you add it to your shopping cart enter *black friday* in the Enter any special offer/discount coupon code here box provided and instantly get the discount. Sale will end Saturday the 29th.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

With the discount you can get solo cam sets made with Astro for $45.00 and dual cam sets for $52.50 Best pricing ever. For other materials not already on sale cost could be $60.00 for dual cam sets and single cam sets for $52.50 BEST PRICING EVER.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Merry Christmas Extreme


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Astro Flo Pink, Baby Blue and Black bands:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt Dark Purple and Royal Blue


----------



## EXTREME 1




----------



## EXTREME 1

Its time for our Annual spring string sale and this sale will last till the end of the month of April. Just enter *SPRING* in the code or coupon box before you check out and you will instantly save 20% off your order. This includes all materials we offer and for all compound bow configurations including recurves and crossbows. This is a internet special offer only. 
:wink:
http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-37-bowstrings.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

We at Extreme Bowstrings have never had a sale like this since we started in 2002. So For the month of May we have decided to put our Extremely Wild option or Pin Stripe strings on one heck of a SALE. Makes me feel like a JC Pennies store with these kind of prices. Prices are as low as $60.00 for the sets. All compound bow configurations are the same price, $60.00. You can choose to have your strings all different colors or choose to have pin stripes or even a 3 color twist. Website prices have already been changed to reflect this Fantastic pricing. We are also offering this great pricing to all the different string materials we sell. 452X, X, Xcel and Astro Flight, so its your choice of the material you want on your bow. Our website link to this page will be listed below which is preferred for ordering but you can call us. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...-striping.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

one of my favorites


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

WOW thats one heck of a sale. THUMBS UP,,,,,!!!:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

2 bows we put strings on a Martin Hawk and a Quest 1:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

some more strings recently done


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

I got mine ordered:wink:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

EXTREME 1 said:


> some more strings recently done


Very nice


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt for our may special


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Justgot the new threads. Black, blue with pink bands:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thumbs up:wink:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme:wink: They make some fantastic looking strings


----------



## EXTREME 1

All Red with Black bands:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

:wink: these are the best bowstrings for your money anywhere. Highest quality, best materials, 10 star customer service.


----------



## EXTREME 1

For this Memorial Day weekend were having our annual sale which is all 1 or 2 color sets will be $55.00 till the 26th or Tuesday. Attached below is the webpage for the sale. So just click on it and it will take you right to the ordering page. Lots of colors to choose from. Material is 452x:wink:

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-212-bowstring-sets-at-a-great-price.aspx


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for our string sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt for Extreme


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for a great company and some awesome strings:wink:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump


----------



## EliteZ28inPA

I'm guessing that the sale is over??????


----------



## EXTREME 1

Baby Blue and Gray Astro :wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

For our June sale were offering some Great strings at a Great Price. At $55.00 lots of colors to choose from. And this is for ALL Compound Bows. Just Click on our webpage link is below and it takes you right there. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-63-bowstrings-at-a-great-price-sale.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for a String maker whose been around for 13 years.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

I got my strings from Extreme and they are Awesome. And it didn't take to long to get them.


----------



## Securis

Bump for great customer service! Just ordered mine yesterday and i can't wait to see them! Thanks Ron!


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Hi,
I would like to buy a new string for my 2006 Bowtech Justice and my last one from you is still going strong after 5 years use !! But showing some signs of wear on the cam serving end so time to replace.
Last order dated 6/2/2010 You guys make some Fantastic strings. Martin


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Very cool, thats why I buy from Extreme


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

just restrung a Elite Judge in Flo Yellow, Green with Black bands. :wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thumbs up Extreme's 4th of July String Special
From now till the 5th of July were having our first 4th of July Special. This includes all bows makes and models for the entire set for $55.00 + shipping. This is a great opportunity to a new set of strings for your bow at a Great Price and be all ready for hunting season. The material were using on this sale is ASTRO FLIGHT which is a fantastic material, Strong, Durable, Quiet, FAST and has some fantastic colors to choose from. Just click on the link below and it will take you to the 4th of July Special. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-212-4th-of-july-special.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

just a few days left of our awesome bowhunter string sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Heres a fancy string color combination. .:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Love these colors:wink:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

To the TOP for one fantastic string maker


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

here is a little different colored string, drk brown, htr green, black with flo pink stripes.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Great shooting Jacob:wink:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Very Nice:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

From one of our customers.

Just wanted to tell you that I ordered a string from you last week and had it at my door in 3 days which blew my mind. Not to mention it was a work of art. You are a professional and and a master string maker. I was so impressed with your work and customer service that I decided I better order another for my other limbs. I will be posting up a review giving you the praise you deserve on archery talk forum this week hopefully you are wanting more business. Thank you for the service you provide, it's becoming a more rare occurrence in this day and age. Michael.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Its Rocktober and we have all bow configurations on sale. And we offer Xcel, Astro Flight, 452x and X materials. :wink:
Dual cams $70.00
Single cams $60.00
recurves $15.00
crossbow strings $30.00


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Doing our part for Breast Cancer Awareness. Pricing is for a entire string set. Material used is BCY X. Sets are for $50.00

Serving choices are: Flo Green, Dark Purple, Black, White, Red, Blue, Hunter Green, Dark Brown, Light Brown, Teal, Yellow and Orange, Gray, Teal, Bronze, Hot Pink, Flo Orange, Light Purple.

Just click on the link below and your on the ordering page

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-90-breast-cancer-awareness-string-sets.aspx


----------



## dirtysouth_24.7

How much for a set of cables and shoot string? I got a Martin melee, martin says it's the same as a krypton just different limbs. 34-1/8" cables and 55" string, equalizer cams and say red and blue colors and black servings. And how fast can they be made and shipped?


----------



## dirtysouth_24.7

Actually make that pink and black strings if you have pink and black


----------



## EXTREME 1

they would be on sale for $70.00 and your looking at 2 to 3 days.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt Red and Bronze with white bands


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt:wink:


----------



## thanksdad

I bought 2 set of strings from Ron both astro flight. My destroyer 340 is quieter and faster than ever. Great product and person to deal with. I don't know how many employees Ron has 

because the 5 times I called he answered. Thanks Ron


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks, were just doing our best so you can have the best to shoot.:wink:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

:wink:ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Great strings at a fantastic price


----------



## EXTREME 1

:wink:ttt:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> Its Rocktober and we have all bow configurations on sale. And we offer Xcel, Astro Flight, 452x and X materials. :wink:
> Dual cams $70.00
> Single cams $60.00
> recurves $15.00
> crossbow strings $30.00


ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> Its Rocktober and we have all bow configurations on sale. And we offer Xcel, Astro Flight, 452x and X materials. :wink:
> Dual cams $70.00
> Single cams $60.00
> recurves $15.00
> crossbow strings $30.00


ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

TTT for Extreme


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Cool special 
https://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-212-target-archers-string-set-special-bcy-x.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

We have some awesome sales going on right now. Check out the target archers sale. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-212-target-archers-string-set-special-bcy-x.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

We at Extreme Bowstrings having been around since 2002 and a Sponsor of Archerytalk are having a Fantastic price sale of $55.00 for the set, that's right a complete set. This includes single cams and all dual cam bows for a low price of $55.00. Material used in this sale is BCY's X material which is a excellent string for any bow made. Just click on the link below and your on the ordering page. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-212-target-archers-string-set-special-bcy-x.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings having been around since 2002 and a Sponsor of Archerytalk are having a Fantastic price sale of $55.00 for the set, that's right a complete set. This includes single cams and all dual cam bows for a low price of $55.00. Material used in this sale is BCY's X material which is a excellent string for any bow made. Just click on the link below and your on the ordering page.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-212-target-archers-string-set-special-bcy-x.aspx


Fantastic sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Yes is is, it will run till the end of the year.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt:wink: Happy Thanksgiving Extreme, Ron


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump 4 extreme


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our Special.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## Securis

Been using your strings for awhile now. Just to report back my experience. No string creep, no servings coming undone and she still shoots nice and consistent. Keep it up guys!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Securis said:


> Been using your strings for awhile now. Just to report back my experience. No string creep, no servings coming undone and she still shoots nice and consistent. Keep it up guys!


FANTASTIC. Thats the only way to have it.


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just in, its Brownells new color, Flo Red


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for Extreme


----------



## EXTREME 1

We would like to wish everyone a Very Merry Christmas


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

we have some great sales happening right now. Some sets as low as $55.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-easy-no-hassle-bowstring-orders-here.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Were running specials all the time. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-easy-no-hassle-bowstring-orders-and-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt for our continuous great pricing and sales were running. Some sets as low as $55.00

and here is a picture of the new FLO RED


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for our fantastic sale going on right now


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our Tax relief string sale. Just click on the link and it will take you to our sale. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-tax-break-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for our tax break sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for our tax relief string special


----------



## EXTREME 1

March Madness has come over us, get complete sets from $60.00 to $70.00 with your choice of materials and colors. So make your bow loud and proud while March Madness gets us all. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-march-madness-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt for March Madness


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

and here is a picture of the new FLO RED[/QUOTE]

What a sweet color


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Anything new happening or any sales going on?


----------



## EXTREME 1

Yep, we still have our tax break specials running and you can get sets as low as $60.00 I will attach the webpage below for you to check out. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-tax-break-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Fantastic strings and at a Great Price. Single cam sets $60.00 and most dual cam sets for $70.00 till the end of April. dual cam sets with more than 3 cables is $100.00


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Super strings, Super customer service and a Super company to deal with. Keep up the Great Work.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Just ordered a new set of threads for my new Perfexion and got FREE FIRST CLASS SHIPPING. Yahoo:wink:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks and we will continue to build the Best strings and stand behind our products. :wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here's a fancy string, Flo Purple, White and Dark Purple bands.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

and here is another that's White, Flo Pink and Dark Purple twist 3 color.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt for Extreme Bowstrings. Great Strings and Fantastic customer service in helping you to get the exact strings you need for your bow.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Flo Orange and Electric Blue, what a great looking string. :wink:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Sweet


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks again for your support.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here's a few different looking strings:wink:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme:wink: and put the best on your bows.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for EXTREME, the Best strings for your money


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks again


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for the best strings and company.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks again and our string specials for may are going GREAT.


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for extreme


----------



## EXTREME 1

Were running some fantastic sales this month. $60.00. for single cams and $70.00 for dual cams including Mathews monster bows.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump again for Extreme


----------



## EXTREME 1

Some really cool color combinations.


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for our upcoming special


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for extreme and their huge 20% off sale this Memorial weekend. Thats right from friday through monday.


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for our Memorial weekend special of 20% off just enter MDS before you checkout and get your discount


----------



## EXTREME 1

and the sale begins for the weekend


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT and thanks to all those archers who got in on the memorial weekend special.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for the best


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Fantastic customer service and even BETTER Strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We have been in business since 2002 and we have thousands of bows on file and for materials We offer Fury, Astro Flight, BCY X and 452X and Xcel while supplies last, B50 and 8190.

Pricing is as follows
Recurves $15.00
Single cam sets $70.00
Dual cam sets $80.00
Sets for Monsters and some Dartons, Alpines, and older Hoyts or 1 string and 2 floating buss cables $90.00
Crossbow sets $80.00
Pinstriping $110.00
Bows with 3 or more cables $110.00

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-37-bowstrings-and-sets.aspx


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks again


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

The BEST custom made bowstrings you can get.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

The BEST custom made bowstrings you can get.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Hey it's already the middle of June and before we know it will be sitting in the woods looking for Mr. BIG. Well those of us that are already prepared. So if your strings are in sad shape now's the time to get them ordered while the wait time is short. Ordering over our website is easy and if you need help give us a call. 402-750-9621 Because sitting at home is NO FUN.

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/?skinid=1


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Great pricing and fantastic strings with many choices of material to choose from.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Right now while supplies last we are clearancing out the material XCEL. for $55.00 a set and it does not matter what bow it is. All Bows $55.00 and we are also offering free shipping. Click on link and order there. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-209-all-compound-bow-string-sets-xcel.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Special Mathews No Cam set ST 59 7/8" CC 37 5/8" String and cables made from Astro and all white and not yet served so you get to pick the serving color. $50.00 + Free shipping and first call and pay gets them. 402-750-9621


----------



## EXTREME 1

Special Mathews No Cam set ST 59 7/8" CC 37 5/8" String and cables made from Astro and all white and not yet served so you get to pick the serving color. $50.00 + Free shipping and first call and pay gets them. 402-750-9621


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> Special Mathews No Cam set ST 59 7/8" CC 37 5/8" String and cables made from Astro and all white and not yet served so you get to pick the serving color. $50.00 + Free shipping and first call and pay gets them. 402-750-9621


ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Sets right now are $70.00 for single cam bows to $80.00 for dual cam bows


----------



## EXTREME 1

Sets are running $70.00 for single cam bows starting at $80.00 for dual cam bows


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bow season is coming fast, get those string orders in now and get your strings fast, wait time is about 5 days and will get longer as it gets closer to hunting season.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

1 3D Shooter said:


> Bump


Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

Were running a BIG BANG BOOM special till July 5th for ArcheryTalk members it's 15% off. Just enter the code BIG BANG BOOM in the gift or coupon card box and instantly save 15% off your order.


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Sweet deal


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

We hope everyone is having a Safe 4th of July and since our sale is going so great and we had so many request to extend the sale were going to extend it to the end of July or the 30th.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We also added the short version of the code BBB and sale ends the 31st.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> Special Mathews No Cam set ST 59 7/8" CC 37 5/8" String and cables made from Astro and all white and not yet served so you get to pick the serving color. $50.00 + Free shipping and first call and pay gets them. 402-750-9621


we still have this set if anyone is interested


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We also added the short version of the code BBB and sale ends the 31st.


bump for this great offer


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Being in business for 14 years helps us to be one of the Best Custom String makers in the Business. And this special were running helps make it a great time to order strings so your ready for hunting season.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Some sets are as low as $55.00 TYD in the USA

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-209-all-compound-bow-string-sets-xcel.aspx


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Fantastic sale, I love getting a discount:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Being in business for 14 years helps us to be one of the Best Custom String makers in the Business. And this special were running helps make it a great time to order strings so your ready for hunting season.

We also added the short version of the code BBB which is for 15% off your total, and sale ends the 31st.


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> Some sets are as low as $55.00 TYD in the USA
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-209-all-compound-bow-string-sets-xcel.aspx


bump


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Fantastic bow strings


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

These guys make Fantastic bowstrings


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> Being in business for 14 years helps us to be one of the Best Custom String makers in the Business. And this special were running helps make it a great time to order strings so your ready for hunting season.
> 
> We also added the short version of the code BBB which is for 15% off your total, and sale ends the 31st.


And some sets as low as $55.00 TYD http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-209-all-compound-bow-string-sets-xcel.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

A diamond Atomic we just put new strings on.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Our Specials we're running, Get the Highest Quality materials made in the industry into bowstrings at a Great Price. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Put on a set of strings from Extreme Bowstrings and pile drive that 60x or put that trophy of a lifetime on the wall.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Hunting season is getting in full swing and were still able to keep our turn around time down to about 7 days.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our fall hunting sales. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx

Recurve strings $15.00
Dual cam bow string sets $50.00 with Xcel material
Single cam bow string sets $50.00 with Xcel material
Bowstring under 70 inchs with 8190 $20.00
Bowstring sets with 2 cables $70.00 in Fury, Astro Flight , BCY X and 452X.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Sweet fall sale. Might have to order a set for my new xpedition.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Power up your bow with Extreme Bowstrings and put a BIG Trophy in your house.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our fall specials and were also running our Annual Breast Cancer Awareness special. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-222-breast-cancer-awareness-special.aspx

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Sweet, I'm gonna have to get some new threads for the wifes bow


----------



## EXTREME 1

its a great sale


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for us being in the string making business for 14 years.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Its here the new mobile friendly website is done. Check us out from any phone, treestand with reception, traffic jam, business meeting and classroom and it makes ordering super simple.

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for our Fall Sale and for our New Mobile Website.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

We are having Our Black Friday Special again but it will run all week, just enter BF when your checking out and you will save 25% instantly off your total.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We are going to include Cyber monday on this great offer of 25% off. The code will still be the same. BF


----------



## EXTREME 1

Congratulations to S Jones in Missouri for finding our FREE Bowstring set on our new website. :shade: A bowstring, floating buss cable and control in BCY X. :shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt for our December Specials


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our new website and December specials. And some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Fantastic looking website and thats really great saoe price on strings. I will pass the word.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here is a great looking set of recurve strings. Flo Pink, Electric Blue and Flo Pink and Flo Green with Flo Pink serving.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> Here is a great looking set of recurve strings. Flo Pink, Electric Blue and Flo Pink and Flo Green with Flo Pink serving.:shade:


bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

We at Extreme Bowstrings would like to Congratulate Tom on taking this Huge Wyoming Lion.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We at Extreme Bowstrings hope you all had a Happy New Years and we hope you all have a successful year shooting.


----------



## erichall84

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings would like to Congratulate Tom on taking this Huge Wyoming Lion.


Wow didn't know they got any where near that big.

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME 1

erichall84 said:


> Wow didn't know they got any where near that big.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


That cat is huge huh. And I know Tom and he stands 6 ft.


----------



## EXTREME 1

3 new material colors are in for the Fury Material. 
Sand Sage Drk Brown
Tan Brown Black 
Teal


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Last day for this sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just put all sets with Floating yokes on sale for the Month of February. They are on sale for $80.00 and we offer 452x, X, Fury and Astro Flight Materials.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Yep its the month of Vegas and all string sets are on sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our String Sale for which we build strings for every bow. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our sale http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for our sale


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our string sale


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just finished these mean looking strings and put them on a Hoyt Charger:wink: Black, Silver and Flo Red stripes. Fury


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt for our string sale and get yourself a Giant


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt for our sale


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt for our fantastic string sales.


----------



## EXTREME 1

you can find us at www.extremebowstrings.com


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Dark Purple, White, with Flo Purple stripes


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

Electric Blue, Silver and Flo Purple Stripes in Fury:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Heres a fancy color combination Flo Red and Dark Brown X


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our sales


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt for our sale


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our string specials


----------



## EXTREME 1

got some new toys today the ULA brackets to work on over parallel limbs.


----------



## EXTREME 1

And a couple pics of them in use


----------



## EXTREME 1

A Bear Lights out we just finished Electric Blue and Flo green with white serving. :teeth:


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for our sales were running www.extremebowstrings.com


----------



## EXTREME 1

String sale is going fantastic, make sure you get in on the sale while it last.


----------



## EXTREME 1

TTT for our Fantastic string sale  http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Great Strings and Great Prices from a company that has been in business since 2002. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Floating or sepatate yoke system bow string sets are on sale for 80.00 Mathews Monster, PSE Carbon some older hoyts , some Darton and Alpine models.


----------



## EXTREME 1

This also includes the Mathews Halon bows. 


http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...bles-452x.aspx

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-astro.aspx

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...bles-fury.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> This also includes the Mathews Halon bows.
> 
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...bles-452x.aspx
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-astro.aspx
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...bles-fury.aspx


Sale also includes some Dartons like the Maverick 2


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> This also includes the Mathews Halon bows.
> 
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...bles-452x.aspx
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-astro.aspx
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...bles-fury.aspx


Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our string sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

This is one Awesome sale for your high performance bows. 



EXTREME 1 said:


> This also includes the Mathews Halon bows.
> 
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...bles-452x.aspx
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-astro.aspx
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...bles-fury.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for all of our sales were running.


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> This is one Awesome sale for your high performance bows.




http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...bles-452x.aspx

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-astro.aspx

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...bles-fury.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for this Awesome string sale



EXTREME 1 said:


> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...bles-452x.aspx
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-astro.aspx
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...bles-fury.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> This is one Awesome sale for your high performance bows.


Fantastic sale:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...bles-452x.aspx
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-astro.aspx
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...bles-fury.aspx


Just built these strings for a 2017 Darton Maverick 2 which are currently on sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

For the month of june were putting our pinstripe strings and sets on sale ranging from $35.00 to $95.00 plus we also have some recurve strings on sale. Just click on the link and it takes you to our Specials page. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> For the month of june were putting our pinstripe strings and sets on sale ranging from $35.00 to $95.00 plus we also have some recurve strings on sale. Just click on the link and it takes you to our Specials page.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


sweet sale


----------



## T J 1977

Hi

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME 1

Hello


----------



## EXTREME 1

sweet sale:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> For the month of june were putting our pinstripe strings and sets on sale ranging from $35.00 to $95.00 plus we also have some recurve strings on sale. Just click on the link and it takes you to our Specials page.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for our string and sets specials. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our string specials


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for our sales

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx

Bump


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

You guys rock, these strings are THE BEST. And what I would call extremely fast turn around time. :thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

1 3D Shooter said:


> You guys rock, these strings are THE BEST. And what I would call extremely fast turn around time. :thumbs_up


your welcome and thats what we do best


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just finished another set for a Darton Demon


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our fantastic string sales. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of June. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for this awesome sale were running.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our Fantastic sales.


----------



## EXTREME 1

For the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

For the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## fmfa0801

PM sent......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy

Put one of your strings on my sons PSE Drive R and it looks great. Perfect fit and no peep rotation. Received it fast too. Great job


----------



## EXTREME 1

PM Answered and Thanks cruizerjoy and your Welcome


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our string sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


Bump for this special.


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


Bump for this Awesome String Special.


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


Bump for this Awesome string sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


Bump for this Awesome Special Sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


Bump for our sales.


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


Bump for this string special


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


Just a few days left to get in on this fantastic string special.


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


Today is the last chance to get in on the BHS sale and save 15% off your order.


----------



## EXTREME 1

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


Great strings and even BETTER Pricing.


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


Just finished building these Fantastic looking strings:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

You guys are awesome. I ordered my strings on last Monday and I got them today. Fantastic. And they look great.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks and you're Welcome. We are running some great sales. 

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running . http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running . http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running . http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running . http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running. Some sets as low as $50.00

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

I ordered strings last week and got them today. That's Awesome.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running. Some sets as low as $50.00

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running. Some sets as low as $50.00

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for Extreme and their Fantastic strings and even better prices


----------



## EXTREME 1

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running. we are currently 4 days out from order to ship time. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running. We are currently 4 days out from time of order to shipping. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our Sale and Congratulations to Trena for shooting her First ever Bull Elk. Scored 308


----------



## EXTREME 1

A couple more customers who had great success this year


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Very nice. Congrats


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks.

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running. We are currently 4 days out from time of order to shipping. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running . http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our Fall Sale.

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running . http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## revwilder

EXTREME 1 said:


> Bump for our Fall Sale.
> 
> Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running . http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


I have recently added extreme bow strings to my Bear Moment. The results were instant. Factory strings were stretched new strings, of course were tight, exact length needed. Peep settled quickly, tune only took an hour and bare shafts hit same spot as fletched at 20 yards. I've been replacing strings on friends bows using extreme and they have seen the same results.

Get them today season is starting or started and a new string makes all the difference.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME 1

revwilder said:


> I have recently added extreme bow strings to my Bear Moment. The results were instant. Factory strings were stretched new strings, of course were tight, exact length needed. Peep settled quickly, tune only took an hour and bare shafts hit same spot as fletched at 20 yards. I've been replacing strings on friends bows using extreme and they have seen the same results.
> 
> Get them today season is starting or started and a new string makes all the difference.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Fantastic, Thanks.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running. We are currently 4 days out from time of order to shipping. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running. Some sets as low as $50.00

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump for the fantastic service and awesome bowstrings


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our fantastic sales.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

You guys make some fantastic strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for our fantastic sales.

Also were having a Free Bow string set giveaway, just click on the link to our Facebook page and follow the instructions for your chance to win a FREE Set of your color choice and materials. 

https://www.facebook.com/extremebowstrings/posts/1445282872227004


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our string sales were running and here is a look at the new 2018 Xpedition Denali we just got in today. PXT cams 23---26" draw and was special ordered to get done in Defcon Purple


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Sweet contest, how many times can we post?



EXTREME 1 said:


> bump for our fantastic sales.
> 
> Also were having a Free Bow string set giveaway, just click on the link to our Facebook page and follow the instructions for your chance to win a FREE Set of your color choice and materials.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/extremebowstrings/posts/1445282872227004


----------



## EXTREME 1

You can enter as many times you wish


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Fantastic, say when you gonna run a sale on pinstripe sets?


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here is the link again for the String Giveaway Contest https://www.facebook.com/extremebowstrings/posts/1445282872227004


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> Here is the link again for the String Giveaway Contest https://www.facebook.com/extremebowstrings/posts/1445282872227004


bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our String sales and for our Facebook Bowstring giveaway contest.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> Here is the link again for the String Giveaway Contest https://www.facebook.com/extremebowstrings/posts/1445282872227004


bump for our string giveaway contest


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> bump for our fantastic sales.
> 
> Also were having a Free Bow string set giveaway, just click on the link to our Facebook page and follow the instructions for your chance to win a FREE Set of your color choice and materials.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/extremebowstrings/posts/1445282872227004


bump for our fantastic sales were running and for our string set giveaway


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> Here is the link again for the String Giveaway Contest https://www.facebook.com/extremebowstrings/posts/1445282872227004


Bump for our fall specials and these could be yours or different colors by just entering out giveaway contest.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We at Extreme Bowstrings are Giving away a Free set of strings for whatever bow you own and in whatever colors and material you want. You just need to follow the rules of only posting of your success from this year whither a Robin Hood, your first trophy from a 3d shoot, a huge fish you arrowed, a deer you harvested. As of right now we have 1 Elk, 12 Does and 1 Alligator posted. And on Jan 1st we will pick a number from all the entries and you choose what it is you want for your bow. Good luck and here is the link to our facebook page. 

https://www.facebook.com/extremebows...45282872227004


----------



## EXTREME 1

WOW, looking back to when we started this thread in 2008 we sure have come along way. New materials, colors, stretchers, presses and servers.


----------



## EXTREME 1

You can enter more than one time.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Come this Thursday at 12 am to Friday at midnight you can save a extra 25% off your orders. Just enter *Black Friday* in the coupon and codes box and 25% will come off any string or set you order.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Check out our website today for Cyber Monday, Get a Great set of bowstrings at a Great Price. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Cyber Monday is over but were still running some awesome sales.


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for our fantastic sales were running and for our Facebook string giveaway contest.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our Free string giveaway contest


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our Free bowstring set giveaway contest were running on facebook


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our Bowstring giveaway contest on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/extremebowstrings/

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

These guys build some awesome strings


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our sales.


----------



## revwilder

I bought a set at the beginning of the season. After shooting Extreme Bowstrings for several months I can say that the serving is still tight and there isn't any frosting on the string anywhere. 

Also, my peep hasn't moved since I installed the new string set.

These are the best strings I have ever used. Thanks for quality.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME 1

Fantastic, Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for the awesome sales we are currently running.


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for our awesome sales were currently running.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow. 

We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx

We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx

Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx

For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx

Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx

Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx

Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx

And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump



EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


Bump for our new year specials


----------



## EXTREME 1

We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow. 

We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-209-all-compound-bow-string-sets-xcel.aspx

We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-...string-over-70-1-buss-cable-set-in-bcy-x.aspx

Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-...string-with-2-or-4-aim-or-control-cables.aspx

For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-206-genesis-and-genesis-mini-bowstrings-sets-in-ts-plus-sale.aspx

Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-...string-with-2-or-4-aim-or-control-cables.aspx

Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-220-1-bowstring-and-2-floating-yoke-cables-bcy-x.aspx

Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-201-crossbow-string-and-cable-sets.aspx

And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-61-recurve-longbow-onieda-section.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for our new year sales.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our specials


----------



## EXTREME 1

Put the same strings on your bow that John Wheeler used on his bow to shoot the highest score ever shot in BHFS in Vegas history. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-...-strings-that-set-a-bhfs-record-in-vegas.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-209-all-compound-bow-string-sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-...string-over-70-1-buss-cable-set-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-...string-with-2-or-4-aim-or-control-cables.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-206-genesis-and-genesis-mini-bowstrings-sets-in-ts-plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-...string-with-2-or-4-aim-or-control-cables.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-220-1-bowstring-and-2-floating-yoke-cables-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-201-crossbow-string-and-cable-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-61-recurve-longbow-onieda-section.aspx


this is a fantastic sale


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-209-all-compound-bow-string-sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-...string-over-70-1-buss-cable-set-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-...string-with-2-or-4-aim-or-control-cables.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-206-genesis-and-genesis-mini-bowstrings-sets-in-ts-plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-...string-with-2-or-4-aim-or-control-cables.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-220-1-bowstring-and-2-floating-yoke-cables-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-201-crossbow-string-and-cable-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-61-recurve-longbow-onieda-section.aspx


Bump for our specials


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


Bump for these fantastic specials


----------



## ShootingABN!

Got them on. & thanks for the hot pink serving. I didn't even see it in the package. I would have used that for the tied nocks. I will use it for the peep for sure.

Thanks again.


----------



## EXTREME 1

That looks sweet. And Thanks and your Welcome


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


Bump for these awesome string sales


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


Get the best made strings at a awesome price


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


bump for our specials


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


Bump for our awesome specials.


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


bump for these awesome deals.


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


Awesome sales were running for every bow configuration made.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Besides are other specials were running we just added a new section for youth bow string sets for $45.00. Thats right $45.00 and lots of color choices to choose from. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-99-youth-bow-string-sets.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> Besides are other specials were running we just added a new section for youth bow string sets for $45.00. Thats right $45.00 and lots of color choices to choose from.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-99-youth-bow-string-sets.aspx


bump for our youth specials were running along with our other sales.


----------



## yardjockey007

Great

Sent from my SM-J727T using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> Besides are other specials were running we just added a new section for youth bow string sets for $45.00. Thats right $45.00 and lots of color choices to choose from.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-99-youth-bow-string-sets.aspx


bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our fantastic specials were running.


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


We are running 1 Sweet Sale


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


bump for our specials


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


bump for our awesome sales


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


bump for these awesome deals


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


bump for these awesome deals.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for all of our fantastic specials were running


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


Bump for these awesome specials were currently running.


----------



## ropadop

I just purchased 2 string sets from Ron at Extreme Bowstrings. Very good communication and a smooth transaction. Strings look great and are a great value! Thanks!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for the Great deals were running.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for the awesome specials were running


----------



## revwilder

I use Extreme Bowstrings and I have found them to be consistent, stable, no rotation. Hands down the best I've used!









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


Bump for our awesome specials.


----------



## EXTREME 1

That is awesome rewwilder thanks for your support


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just made up these Fancy recurve strings


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


Bump for these awesome specials.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for these awesome specials


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our awesome specials were running


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our Awesome Specials and Youth string set sale.

http://www.extremebowstrings.com

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-99-youth-bow-string-sets.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

this is one nice color combination. Mtn Berry and Buckskin


----------



## EXTREME 1

revwilder said:


> I use Extreme Bowstrings and I have found them to be consistent, stable, no rotation. Hands down the best I've used!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


That is 1 big hog you got there, revwilder. I just might have to add that to my list of want to do hunts.


----------



## revwilder

EXTREME 1 said:


> That is 1 big hog you got there, revwilder. I just might have to add that to my list of want to do hunts.


I can make it happen. Thanks for making great strings.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME 1

Cool, Your Welcome.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our specials


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> We offer Astro Flight, Fury, X and 452x to name a few. Strings are on sale for every bow.
> 
> We have some on sale for any bow for as low as $55.00 for 2 color sets. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...sets-xcel.aspx
> 
> We have BCY X for single cam bows on sale for $60.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-4...-in-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Binary string sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-3...les.aspx
> 
> For Genesis bows we have sets on sale for $30.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Bows that are shoot thru systems with 1 string and 4 control cables are on sale for $85.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...plus-sale.aspx
> 
> Got a bow like a Mathews Monster with a string and 2 floating yoke cables we have on sale for $75.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx
> 
> Need a set of string and cables for your crossbow? We have them sets on sale for $65.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...able-sets.aspx
> 
> And we have recurve strings of the highest quality materials to also choose from for $15.00 http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-6...a-section.aspx


bump for our awesome specials were running.


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> Bump for our Awesome Specials and Youth string set sale.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-99-youth-bow-string-sets.aspx


Bump for these awesome deals were running


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Prices have changed a little but mention Archery Talk and get a special discount http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our fantastic specuals were currently running


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our awesome specials


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

These guys make the best bowstrings around at a even better price


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thank you


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our awesome specials were running now


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our Awesome specials.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Awesome strings, Awesome Sales @ http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Extreme makes some awesome strings at a reasonable price


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

These are some sweet specials were running. www.extremebowstrings.com


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

These guys make fantastic strings


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks 1 3D Shooter


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our bowstring specials


----------



## bowshootn70

I need a set of strings and cables for a Hoyt Podium 37 with spiral cams. 
Base cam -2
String -56.88
Control-41.50
Buss-39.38

>>>>>>> Done with 452x<<<<<<<

Solid red with black Serving.(ONLY) at d-loop location. 919-930-2304 could u text me a price? Thanks. Wayne.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Message sent. They are on sale for anyone else looking. Sale price is $70.00 and since your a AT member you get free first class shipping. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-...ing-1-buss-cable-1-control-cable-in-452x.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our string specials


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our specials www.extremebowstrings.com


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our Youth string set specials http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-99-youth-bow-string-sets.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our fantastic specials


----------



## revwilder

Best strings I've used period. Keep up the good work.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thank you.


----------



## godwinmt

Just finished my Defiant Turbo/DFX cam Frankenbow last night with a set of Extreme strings! Couldn't be happier with Ron's work!


----------



## EXTREME 1

That baby looks so sweet. Thanks.


----------



## blake_estep

Great String


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks. Bump for our youth bow specials. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-99-youth-bow-string-sets.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Wont be much longer and we will have a new website , Cant wait. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1

Hunting season is fast approaching and the wait time for a new string set is fairly short but that is gonna change here soon.


----------



## revwilder

Just put on a new set of Extreme Bowstrings. It took only 1 hour to install and tune my bow till bare shaft and fletched were hitting the same spot at 20 yards. Pretty sweet if you ask me.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## natin02

...


----------



## EXTREME 1

hunting season is fast approaching and is your equipment ready?


----------



## revwilder

My Bear Moment is ready. Now I have to get a set for The Kuma. Best strings I've ever used.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings. Right now were out about 7 days.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

These guys make some awesome strings at a fantastic price


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks and just letting you know we just finished getting our new website up and running. Check us out. https://extremebowstrings.com/


----------



## EXTREME 1

The new website is running great, Check us out at https://extremebowstrings.com


----------



## revwilder

You'll not find a better set of strings anywhere.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

I love the new website. www.extremebowstrings.com you can order all dual cam bow configurations from the same page.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks 1 3D Shooter, we have been designing it to accommodate every bow made from dual cams, Hybrids, single cams and crossbows to recurves. www.extremebowstrings.com


----------



## EXTREME 1

Hi Everyone, Since its Thanksgiving and Black Friday again were running our Black Friday special. Just enter Black Friday when you checkout and save 25% off your total for your string purchase. Coupon code it Black Friday. Sale starts now thru Friday at Midnight.

https://extremebowstrings.com/

Dual Cams https://extremebowstrings.com/product/dual-cam-bowstring/

Single Cams https://extremebowstrings.com/product/single-cam-bowstring/

Crossbows https://extremebowstrings.com/product/crossbow-bowstring/

Recurves https://extremebowstrings.com/product/recurve-bowstring/


----------



## EXTREME 1

We at Extreme since 2002 have been building 1 string at a time everyday which gives you a fresh new string and cable set every time.


----------



## EXTREME 1

From now till the end of the month of January were running a Archery Trade Association discount for 15% off your string order. Just enter the code ATA in the coupon box when checking out and instantly save 15%.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our ATA Special


----------



## EXTREME 1

EXTREME 1 said:


> From now till the end of the month of January were running a Archery Trade Association discount for 15% off your string order. Just enter the code ATA in the coupon box when checking out and instantly save 15%.


What a fantastic special were running, get in on it before it expires


----------



## EXTREME 1

Our ATA special is still going on till the last day of January. Just enter ATA when you checkout and instantly save 15% off your string order.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Check out our Turkey hunters Tri Color and 2 color Speckled sale in our specials. Special will run till the end or March. 

https://extremebowstrings.com/product/turkey-hunters-camo-set-special/


----------



## EXTREME 1

Help us by giving us an awesome Google Review then send us a PM with your name to match up the review and we will give you a 25% off coupon code. were running this through May 2019


----------



## jnjburton

Awesome deal on some awesome strings! You wont be disappointed!


----------



## EXTREME 1

For a great price on some awesome strings check out our product specials page. 

https://extremebowstrings.com/product-category/specials


----------



## EXTREME 1

For a great price on some awesome strings check out our product specials page. 

https://extremebowstrings.com/product-category/specials


----------



## EXTREME 1

looking for a great deal on some new threads? Check out our specials were running. https://extremebowstrings.com/product-category/specials/


----------



## EXTREME 1

bump for our awesome specials were running


----------



## EXTREME 1

Custom Building 1 string at a time the way you want and need your strings to be since 2004. Check out our specials if your looking for a great price on some new strings. https://extremebowstrings.com/product-category/specials/


----------



## EXTREME 1

Were running some fantastic string specials right now. Bowstrings under 65" $20.00 Sets starting at $50.00 and some youths sets for $45.00 

https://extremebowstrings.com/product-category/specials/


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

These guys make the Best bowstrings in the business.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Here is hoping everyone is having a Happy April so far. 3D shoots are in the swing now, pre spawn fishing is happening and we added a new product to our string selections. its for the NEW Hoyt Bows, The REDWRX line. You get 1 string, 1 buss cable, 1 separate yoke and 1 control cable for $95.00 with a option to order extra separate yokes if wanted for $10.00 each. And your choice of materials and colors. 

https://extremebowstrings.com/product/hoyts-new-line-of-bows/


----------



## EXTREME 1

Were running some great specials this month dont wait to long for the month will be over and so will these sales

https://extremebowstrings.com/product-category/specials/


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our specials


----------



## EXTREME 1

great deals and prices in our Specials section. 

https://extremebowstrings.com/product-category/specials/


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for the awesome specials were running.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings and our Awesome Specials. https://extremebowstrings.com/product-category/specials/


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Love the new website, its really easy to order strings now. :thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1

We just added a new section or category to string selections. its for the new line if Hoyt bows the REDWRX bows since they require a special yoke cable this section makes sure you get exactly what your needing without any ordering problems and you not getting the correct cables you need. You can order just the string or the entire 4 piece set in a material and colors of your own choosing. 

https://extremebowstrings.com/product/hoyts-new-line-of-bows/


----------



## EXTREME 1

A BIG bump for all the specials were running.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our awesome specials were running this month

https://extremebowstrings.com/product-category/specials/


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our awesome specials were running.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our awesome specials were running 

https://extremebowstrings.com/product-category/specials/


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our awesome specials were running 

https://extremebowstrings.com/product-category/specials/


----------



## EXTREME 1

Building strings since 2002, and offering great deals when we can 

https://extremebowstrings.com/product-category/specials/


----------



## EXTREME 1

Check out our fantastic specials were running and get your bow ready for hunting season.

https://extremebowstrings.com/product-category/specials/


----------



## EXTREME 1

Its that time of year again to start thinking about your hunting bow and getting it ready for the up coming season.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Its that time of year again to start thinking about your hunting bow and getting it ready for the up coming season.

https://extremebowstrings.com/product-category/specials/


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

I love your work you guys make fantastic strings


----------



## EXTREME 1

1 3D Shooter said:


> I love your work you guys make fantastic strings


Thank You


----------



## EXTREME 1

Congratulations to Jimmy Head for taking 3rd place and Congratulations to Charley Swartz and Brent Sheppard for taking 1st place at the Sunrise Shoot in Arizona this past weekend.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our String material specials were running , https://extremebowstrings.com/product-category/specials/


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for our awesome specials were running.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Congratulations to Charley Swarts, Jimmy Head, Brent Sheppard and Shane Riggs for some great shooting at the Skates Canyon Shoot.


----------



## EXTREME 1

get free first class shipping on all string orders till the end of July


----------



## EXTREME 1

Building better strings 1 string at a time 

https://extremebowstrings.com/


----------



## EXTREME 1

Get your order in today and cut your wait time for new stings


----------



## EXTREME 1

Great Strings at a Great price


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

Thanks again for getting our strings to us Fast. You guys Rock.


----------



## winkster33

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1

Its been a busy month of August and were still keeping up with orders. Looking at 3 to 6 days not counting weekends.


----------



## EXTREME 1

This that crazy time of the year with bow season firing up everywhere, but were still keeping up with orders and trying to get them out within 5 working days.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Were busy but making great time in getting your strings out in just a few days. 

www.extremebowstrings.com


----------



## 1 3D Shooter

These guys make the Best Custom bowstrings you can get. And their customer service is Outstanding.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks 1 3D shooter, we do our best to keep you shooting.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Get your freak on:wink: with this special offer. 


Are you wanting awesome strings that look like or similar to these? Well now you can at a sweet price. During checkout enter this code (sweet deal) and you can save 15%. Coupon code is good for all strings and sets. For online orders only and expires 10/13/2019
https://extremebowstrings.com


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings and our 18 years of building bowstrings. www.extremebowstrings.com


----------



## EXTREME 1

Just letting everyone know were are still open and have not shut down the business for this virus and were still building strings everyday. May you and your Family stay healthy and may GOD Bless everyone.


----------



## jnjburton

Great Peeps and Awesome strings!!! Installed 3 sets in the last 2 weeks and all of them look amazing and fit PERFECT! Thanks Ron!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks, we do our Best so you can do your Best.


----------



## Daguean12

So sweet


----------



## Miller32

I’ll check out the website


----------



## EXTREME 1

Thanks everyone. We are still open and doing our Best to keep you shooting. Check us out at www.extremebowstrings.com


----------



## EXTREME 1

We are still open and doing our Best to keep you shooting. Check us out at www.extremebowstrings.com


----------



## EXTREME 1

Bump for Extreme Bowstrings and our Specials were running. Great strings at a Fantastic price. 

https://extremebowstrings.com/product-category/specials/


----------



## EXTREME 1

Building custom strings for every bow 1 string at a time since 2002 and only using the Best materials on the market. check us out at www.extremebowstrings.com


----------



## EXTREME 1

We build 1 string set at a time in the materials you want and colors you like with no surprises in cost for different materials you choose. www.extremebowstrings.com


----------



## EXTREME 1

We are that one bowstring company that if you bought it or made it we can make a string for it. Recurves, Longbows, Horn Bows, War bows, Crossbows, Compounds and pipe bows.


----------



## EXTREME 1

We here at Extreme Bowstrings hopes everyone has a Safe and Wonderful 4th of July


----------



## EXTREME 1

Season is fast approaching and are you ready, more importantly is your bow ready to deliver the shot of your dreams? If not give us a call or check out our website at www.extremebowstrings.com for we are here to help.


----------



## revwilder

EXTREME 1 said:


> Season is fast approaching and are you ready, more importantly is your bow ready to deliver the shot of your dreams? If not give us a call or check out our website at www.extremebowstrings.com for we are here to help.


The best strings I've used and Ron is great to deal with.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------

